# D's build thread



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i thought it was time to start a new topic...since im no longer a newbie. startin off fresh wit da L.U.G.K. name tag hangin on my post...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

gettin started wit da club build...picked it up on yesterday an started workin on it dis mornin. dis is wat i got so far...still got more to come. jus need a few extra parts...but also got other things i need to do before da parts come n da mail. let me know wat u think...thanx. :biggrin: 










































































here is one of my own builds...i got dis kit a few months bak. its a '61 Chevy Impala super stock...but gonna go low wit it. already started on da trailin arms...an more to come on dat one as well. u know wat to do...laterz.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

come on with it.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 8 2010, 11:21 PM~18770440
> *come on with it.
> *


Lol! gonna start cuttin up da front end...so i could run some a-arms on it. gonna b a lot of work...but im up for da challenge. i thought i could leave da cylinders to Machio...wit da springs. he did a bad ass job wit da '66...i liked how he set up da spring an cylinders.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good up in here.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam D,looking good homie,no Dout.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Oct 9 2010, 09:49 AM~18771747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice bro Keep up the good work.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 8 2010, 09:01 PM~18770317
> *gettin started wit da club build...picked it up on yesterday an started workin on it dis mornin. dis is wat i got so far...still got more to come. jus need a few extra parts...but also got other things i need to do before da parts come n da mail. let me know wat u think...thanx. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what frame you using on the 76


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks good D! You puttin' in that work bro!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Oct 9 2010, 02:23 PM~18772716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Raul...tryin to put n some work for LUGK. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work homie!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking good keep up the great work............


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Oct 10 2010, 12:54 AM~18775322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...still got a lot of work ahead of me.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice work on that suspension. shit's crazy!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 10 2010, 12:36 PM~18776802
> *nice work on that suspension. shit's crazy!
> *


thanx bro'...still got da front suspension to do. but waitin on some a-arms to fit it up wit...plus i got a lot of cuttin up to do before i get da suspension set up on da front. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a lil update on da '76 club build...still need more clean'n up to do. an still got a few fit issues...but dis is da idea im goin wit. let me know wat u all think...thanx :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow bro that looks nice I like the one that goes where the back seat goes. Looks real good bro.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

yup tingos style no back seats.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice progress homie..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice start, keep it coming bro.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Oct 12 2010, 04:55 PM~18792892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...still got some cleanin up to do. :uh:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 12 2010, 02:44 PM~18792815
> *here is a lil update on da '76 club build...still need more clean'n up to do. an still got a few fit issues...but dis is da idea im goin wit. let me know wat u all think...thanx  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 THE HOUSE IF OFF THE HOOK.. THATS ALOT OF BEAT YOU PUTTIN IN IT..
AND THE BLUE TRUCK, IS EXCELLENT..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 13 2010, 01:53 AM~18796794
> *THE HOUSE IF OFF THE HOOK.. THATS ALOT OF BEAT YOU PUTTIN IN IT..
> AND THE BLUE TRUCK, IS EXCELLENT..
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Oct 13 2010, 01:53 AM~18796794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 12 2010, 03:44 PM~18792815
> *here is a lil update on da '76 club build...still need more clean'n up to do. an still got a few fit issues...but dis is da idea im goin wit. let me know wat u all think...thanx  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 man I try to swear to much on here, but FUCK YEAH


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 13 2010, 02:18 PM~18800295
> *:0 man I try to swear to much on here, but FUCK YEAH
> *


lol! its cool bro'...i take it dat u like. yea, i think i went da rite way wit dat set up...thanx bro'.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a lil update on da '76 L.U.G.K. club build...been kinda slackin, but mostly thinkin of how to make da floor plans work for da build.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

looking good homie lov wat ur doing with ur models :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Your getin down D


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Dam bro that's clean 
cant wait to see this when it's finish


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 16 2010, 07:26 PM~18829014
> *here is a lil update on da '76 L.U.G.K. club build...been kinda slackin, but mostly thinkin of how to make da floor plans work for da build.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a sick idea bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Oct 16 2010, 07:37 PM~18829092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...tryin not to let da guys down. so been tryin to put in some work... :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 19 2010, 12:26 PM~18850878
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a lil something something...let me know wat u think. thanx... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:biggrin: that looks nice bro


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL>.. you a bad man!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam D,much props on your work homie.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Oct 19 2010, 03:18 PM~18852290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...im tryin. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

more progress on da '76... :biggrin: 

























































here is a logo i used to use bak wen i was n high school an college...its jus a lower case d an f from da old english text.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,caint wait to put my 2 cents on this project,I'm thinking bright ,paterns,candy,ye buddy...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 21 2010, 02:26 PM~18871446
> *Ye,caint wait to put my 2 cents on this project,I'm thinking bright ,paterns,candy,ye buddy...
> *


yea bro'...we're all anxious to c how it looks wit ur paint job on it. i know its gonna b off da hook...but still got a lot to do before sendin it bak to u. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice work on fitting them A-arms


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice work bro keep up the good work.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Oct 21 2010, 02:43 PM~18871566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jus a lil update...been slowly workin. :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 21 2010, 12:09 PM~18871328
> *more progress on da '76... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks tight homie you gettin down much props  :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 23 2010, 05:26 PM~18889206
> *that shit looks tight homie you gettin down much props   :wow:
> *


thanx Pina...glad to c u bak bro'. been a while...but we were all holdin it down for u. :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

some serious work going into the 76 :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 23 2010, 05:30 PM~18889219
> *some serious work going into the 76  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro'...im jus tryin not to disappoint. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a lil update...managed to finish one side of da front suspension. hope i finish up da rest today... :biggrin: 
i also have to start da rear hydro set up...an other parts i got to get done.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 25 2010, 10:08 AM~18902254
> *here is a lil update...managed to finish one side of da front suspension. hope i finish up da rest today... :biggrin:
> i also have to start da rear hydro set up...an other parts i got to get done.
> 
> ...


damn homie the club project is coming out clean bro! :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye D, you get down homie...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Oct 25 2010, 12:19 PM~18902321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'... :biggrin: LUGK!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a few more pics...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Dam that's tight bro.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

whats gonna be holding the suspension up?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 25 2010, 10:50 AM~18902518
> *here is a few more pics...
> 
> 
> ...


D. I am so dammed impressed with work its amazing... and you taking
that fucking frame that everybody (who aint lifted) is so fuckin bored with.
including me..and turning it into a whole other build! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 25 2010, 11:46 AM~18902882
> *D. I am so dammed impressed with work its amazing...  and you taking
> that fucking frame that everybody (who aint lifted) is so fuckin bored with.
> including me..and turning it into a whole other build!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 homie!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Oct 25 2010, 01:43 PM~18902869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Pina...if it wasn't for u an da homies inspiration, i wouldn't b so motivated to do something impressin wit dis build. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jus thought i'd add dis n as well...jus wanna say thanx to not jus da club members(L.U.G.K.), thanx for all da inspiration. u all do some very nice work...an trust me wen i say i learn something new every day wen i log on to LIL. :worship: LIL


P.S. Hydrohype...bro', if it wasn't for u introducin me to LIL. i wouldn't b here showin my work...thanx bro'.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Oct 25 2010, 11:19 PM~18908396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

more progress on da '76 club build on da way...been on break for da past 2 dayz. an should have da pics up later today or tomorrow... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

forgot...one more thing. da '76 club build should b done by next week an ready to b shipped bak to Machio... who's next? 
Pina
65Rivi
Tingo
Dig
Machio - u doin a bad ass job wit dat six 4s suspension work bro'.
Ofdattx - u need any more help wit da suspension work...dont hesitate to ask bro'.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 27 2010, 03:32 PM~18923662
> *forgot...one more thing. da '76 club build should b done by next week an ready to b shipped bak to Machio... who's next?
> Pina
> 65Rivi
> ...



Gotta get in where I fit in, but I'm thinking of adding in an LS-9 as the powerplant. What y'all think? we can get that bitch gold plated :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 27 2010, 05:55 PM~18924353
> *Gotta get in where I fit in, but I'm thinking of adding in an LS-9 as the powerplant.  What y'all think? we can get that bitch gold plated  :biggrin:
> *


sounds really good bro'... :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jus a few more updates...finally got da suspension all button up. i still need to do da cylinders...dat aint no biggy. need to start crackin down on da center console...an got some seats n mind as well :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye D,,you pimped out tha 76,thing looks wicked bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 12:05 PM~18930718
> *Ye D,,you pimped out tha 76,thing looks wicked bro
> *


got a lil issue wit da front wheels...still needs a lil tweek'n to match both sides. lol...one side tucks in, an da other side sits straight. but i should have it done by today...den move on to da cylinders an center console. 
thanx bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 12:05 PM~18930718
> *Ye D,,you pimped out tha 76,thing looks wicked bro
> *


X2


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Oct 28 2010, 12:15 PM~18930787
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 10:05 AM~18930718
> *Ye D,,you pimped out tha 76,thing looks wicked bro
> *


x3 dat bitch is gonna be clean! :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah man that's clean bro!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Oct 28 2010, 01:34 PM~18931415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Raul... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a lil more progress...i still need to clean it up a lil. but thought i'd go ahead an post dem...let me know wat u think. thanx... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

that's clean bro!
U made them from scratch?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Oct 29 2010, 01:12 PM~18940428
> *that's clean bro!
> U made them from scratch?
> *


u know it bro'...always workin an makin stuff frm scratch. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 29 2010, 01:13 PM~18940436
> *u know it bro'...always workin an makin stuff frm scratch.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool. its going to be tight when its finish bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Oct 29 2010, 01:17 PM~18940469
> *Cool. its going to be tight when its finish bro
> *


i hear dat bro'...but only time an work will tell. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 29 2010, 01:18 PM~18940485
> *i hear dat bro'...but only time an work will tell.  :biggrin:
> *


YUP!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 29 2010, 11:07 AM~18940399
> *here is a lil more progress...i still need to clean it up a lil. but thought i'd go ahead an post dem...let me know wat u think. thanx... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ey D ,the seats are going to b A ONe bro... I can all ready see it...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 29 2010, 01:43 PM~18940659
> *Ey D ,the seats are going to b A ONe bro... I can all ready see it...
> *


thanx bro'...i know it'll look really good after u an Tingo get through wit it. :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 29 2010, 11:43 AM~18940659
> *Ey D ,the seats are going to b A ONe bro... I can all ready see it...
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 29 2010, 02:05 PM~18940766
> *:wow:
> x2 :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanx Pina...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 29 2010, 12:06 PM~18940774
> *:biggrin: thanx Pina...
> *


man homie im verry impressd with your skills bro glad you putting it down with us real nice mork homie keep it up! :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 29 2010, 02:10 PM~18940806
> *man homie im verry impressd with your skills bro glad you putting it down with us real nice mork homie keep it up! :wow:
> *


thanx bro'...wit u an da guy's inspiration, its keepin my work goin. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Sup D! Great work bro!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 29 2010, 02:17 PM~18940850
> *Sup D! Great work bro!!
> *


thanx bro'...i still got a lot more to do. mite have to get some pointers frm u soon bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Just hit me up in a pm whenever you want bro. I'm always down to help if I can.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 29 2010, 02:56 PM~18941096
> *Just hit me up in a pm whenever you want bro. I'm always down to help if I can.
> *


sounds good to me bro'...i'll wait until i get closer to wat i need help wit. thanx... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a lil update...almost done wit da second seat. jus needs a lil putty...den jus clean it all up. movin on to da center console afterwards...or work on da cylinders. i still got a few plans for da trunk area...update on dat later.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 1 2010, 11:46 AM~18959062
> *here is a lil update...almost done wit da second seat. jus needs a lil putty...den jus clean it all up. movin on to da center console afterwards...or work on da cylinders. i still got a few plans for da trunk area...update on dat later.
> 
> 
> ...


ur work is lookin clean homie you gettin down D much prop! :wow:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: GOOD SKILLS!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 1 2010, 02:14 PM~18959230
> *ur work is lookin clean homie you gettin down D much prop! :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Nov 1 2010, 02:14 PM~18959230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx JC bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i don't know if i went da rite way wit dis center console...i been tryin to figure out how to make dem look. took me a while not only make it but comin up wit da idea :uh: ...hope u all like. let me know...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Nice work bro
The swivel seats look awesome and the console is cool :thumbsup:
What are using to shape the parts?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,D is the O B One of the group,allways raising the bar,nice work homie...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 3 2010, 04:35 AM~18973557
> *i don't know if i went da rite way wit dis center console...i been tryin to figure out how to make dem look. took me a while not only make it but comin up wit da idea :uh: ...hope u all like. let me know...
> 
> 
> ...


SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 3 2010, 02:35 AM~18973557
> *i don't know if i went da rite way wit dis center console...i been tryin to figure out how to make dem look. took me a while not only make it but comin up wit da idea :uh: ...hope u all like. let me know...
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT D.YOU TAKING ME OUT OF THE INTERIOR SPOT IN THE CLUB.DANG.BADASS WORK MY NIG.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!!! I want one for the Monte!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

..


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

JUST DON'T GET MAD AT IT & THROW IT AGAINST THE WALL.TAKE DEEP BREATHS IF NECESSARY.

DANG THAT CONSOLE GOES GREAT WITH THE SEATS.YOU GONNA HAVE TO MAKE YOURSELF A RADICAL NOW LIKE YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT THE OTHER DAY.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 3 2010, 08:04 AM~18974400
> *JUST DON'T GET MAD AT IT & THROW IT AGAINST THE WALL.TAKE DEEP BREATHS IF NECESSARY.
> 
> DANG THAT CONSOLE GOES GREAT WITH THE SEATS.YOU GONNA HAVE TO MAKE YOURSELF A RADICAL NOW LIKE YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT THE OTHER DAY.
> *


This kit is going back to mississipi when done homie,its going to repersent mississipi chapter,no dout.....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 3 2010, 02:35 AM~18973557
> *i don't know if i went da rite way wit dis center console...i been tryin to figure out how to make dem look. took me a while not only make it but comin up wit da idea :uh: ...hope u all like. let me know...
> 
> 
> ...


d you gettin down homie! :wow: mississipi chapter repin 4real!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 3 2010, 03:35 AM~18973557
> *i don't know if i went da rite way wit dis center console...i been tryin to figure out how to make dem look. took me a while not only make it but comin up wit da idea :uh: ...hope u all like. let me know...
> 
> 
> ...


dope fabrication there. yeah it goes well with the rest of the interior. definitely a keeper


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

gonna have to do sum crazy to the dash now


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged+Nov 3 2010, 04:51 AM~18973567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got ya bro'...u jus gotta let me know how u want it to look. i still gotta start on dem seats for u...i'll get at u soon for some details. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54+Nov 3 2010, 10:04 AM~18974400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u aint kiddin bout dat bro'...im throw'n around ideas rite now for a dash. thanx for da heads up... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thats some crazy features on that glasshouse


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:wow: hno: 
Damm D thats tight bro 
Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Nov 3 2010, 02:04 PM~18976159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx JC bro'...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 3 2010, 02:35 AM~18973557
> *i don't know if i went da rite way wit dis center console...i been tryin to figure out how to make dem look. took me a while not only make it but comin up wit da idea :uh: ...hope u all like. let me know...
> 
> 
> ...


this is some beautiful work right hea!! :wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

definitely some sick work comin outta this thread !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Nov 3 2010, 07:39 PM~18978494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...its jus a start. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

hey D lastnite you said it looks like nobody is really building.But remember you still getting down like james brown.And, like I said my nig.GIVE ME A WEEK.I'm about to do a few interiors this week comming up including your 67 so keep your head up fool.I'm not slacking on you.It's cold time here in DALLAS now so I can't go outside.Nothing but model building on this side for now. :sprint:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 4 2010, 06:51 AM~18982756
> *hey D lastnite you said it looks like nobody is really building.But remember you still getting down like james brown.And, like I said my nig.GIVE ME A WEEK.I'm about to do a few interiors this week comming up including your 67 so keep your head up fool.I'm not slacking on you.It's cold time here in DALLAS now so I can't go outside.Nothing but model building on this side for now. :sprint:
> *


belive we gonna put it down we are buildin homie no dout iv done all i can on the 4 replicas im workin on just watin for the paint jobs to be done so i can put them together machio hooking my Casanova replica with a convertibel working top progress pics coming soon of all my shit soon as i get them back in my hands just waitin for that the replica paint jobs im gettin done take a lil time but soon as i get them in my hands again its on!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54+Nov 4 2010, 08:51 AM~18982756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Tingo bro'...i wasn't talkin bout us. i know u guys r doin ur thang on dat side...im tryin to keep up wit all u guys. u guys knockin out ur parts like dere's no tomorrow...i gotta kick up my speed a lil. u know...lol. 
believe i know Pina bro'...i cant wait to c ur builds. i know i cant compare to ur skills...u got it goin on for u. an Raul wit his creativity...startin it off wit a vert top. :wow: an Machio...i cant say nothin but :worship: L.U.G.K. 
aint tryin to let none of u down...but my creativity is busted. tryin to come up wit ideas for da door panels...been thinkin all day bout it. :uh:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is another update for da '76...takin it slow.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 5 2010, 04:49 PM~18996646
> *here is another update for da '76...takin it slow.
> 
> 
> ...


damn d you gettin down nice work homie! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

...







...







!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Homie that is some serious work put in ! Excellent !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

I SEE WHAT YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT NOW D.BADASS WORK.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Nov 5 2010, 06:54 PM~18996669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx bro'...i got u covered bro'. got some space all lined up for u...but its gonna change up a lil. i still need to clean it up...an mite shave dem trims to an angle. jus to make it look like pods... :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking good D!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 5 2010, 05:54 PM~18997028
> *Looking good D!!
> *



X2 thats gonna be dope D!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Top Notch work homie


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 5 2010, 06:49 PM~18996646
> *here is another update for da '76...takin it slow.
> 
> 
> ...













thats all I have to say Bro'


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats just comin out badass bro...lovin that setup totally!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thats some sick work on that ghouse bro likin all the mods ur doin to cant wait to see it done


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 5 2010, 08:45 PM~18998173
> *thats some sick work on that ghouse bro likin all the mods ur doin to cant wait to see it done
> *


x2!! sick g-house!! what did you use for the speakers on the doors and around the seats?! :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 5 2010, 06:49 PM~18996646
> *here is another update for da '76...takin it slow.
> 
> 
> ...


shit thats some killer work..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

killin it!!! badass work for real!! what color u goin on it?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

First off...thanx a lot for da props fellas. it means a lot to me...im glad u all like wat im doin wit dis '76. 



> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles+Nov 5 2010, 07:54 PM~18997028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...i jus had to step it up a notch. :biggrin: 
my boy Machio is gonna b gettin da kit bak...after im done wit it. so idk wat color he's got in mind for it.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

not an update...but something i've done today. jus a lil something i put together...gonna make a set of 2 for da '76. also got my bro Hydrohype who wanted a set of 4...so here it is.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice lookin pumps homie...


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

how did you make the speaker stuff?? that looks amazing!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Nov 6 2010, 08:47 PM~19003575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...i think u should check out pancho1969's how to on fiberglass lookin sub box. 
i owe it all to him for dat how to... :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 5 2010, 06:49 PM~18996646
> *here is another update for da '76...takin it slow.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

finished up da pumps for Hydrohype...but dese r gonna b da type of pumps i'll b usin on all my builds frm now on. i gotta make 2 more pumps for da '76 club build... :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 8 2010, 05:44 PM~19019096
> *finished up da pumps for Hydrohype...but else r gonna b da pumps i'll b usin on all my builds frm now on. i gotta make 2 more pumps for da '76 club build... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


pumps look tight d nice work homie! :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 8 2010, 07:45 PM~19019109
> *pumps look tight d nice work homie! :wow:
> *


thanx Pina bro'...i still got a lil more tweek'n to do to it. but dats da basic...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i also got something else n da works...my boy ofdattx hook'd up a pic for a decal he is makin. its gonna b goin on to my '99 Silverado's bed liner...










he did a bad ass job on clean'n it up wit da LUGK on it... :wow: thanx JC bro'. :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 8 2010, 05:49 PM~19019155
> *i also got something else n da works...my boy ofdattx hook'd up a pic for a decal he is makin. its gonna b goin on to my '99 Silverado's bed liner...
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean as fuck im digin that bro nice work ofdattx!! :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 8 2010, 05:49 PM~19019155
> *i also got something else n da works...my boy ofdattx hook'd up a pic for a decal he is makin. its gonna b goin on to my '99 Silverado's bed liner...
> 
> 
> ...


Dem pumps lookin tight D , Tex getin down homie... :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Nov 8 2010, 07:57 PM~19019221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Machio bro'...i finally got dem bytches done. but yea bro'...JC gettin down. :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks homies was not that hard. Could done better I an start working some decals so If y'all want some shut me a pm.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Nov 8 2010, 07:49 PM~19020344
> *Thanks homies was not that hard. Could done better I an start working some decals so If y'all want some shut me a pm.
> *


hell yea bro put me on the list for sum its clean you got down! :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 6 2010, 03:46 PM~19002565
> *not an update...but something i've done today. jus a lil something i put together...gonna make a set of 2 for da '76. also got my bro Hydrohype who wanted a set of 4...so here it is.
> 
> 
> ...



Dam D these look good... :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Nov 8 2010, 09:49 PM~19020344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Jimbo bro'...i still got to tweek dem a lil. jus need to sand down dem...pin heads. mak'em a lil smaller...should come out clean. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 8 2010, 06:49 PM~19019155
> *i also got something else n da works...my boy ofdattx hook'd up a pic for a decal he is makin. its gonna b goin on to my '99 Silverado's bed liner...
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro, didn't know you got down like that. That's dope!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

those doors panels are looking CLEAN too. straight up PRECISION


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Nov 9 2010, 11:01 AM~19024451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...i gotta b precise so Tingo can get down on it. he gave me his dimensions for da material he uses...jus goin by dat. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Nov 8 2010, 09:58 PM~19020444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks bro'


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

took me a while...but here is an update on da pumps. i got da dumps made...set it all up an im really diggin it. :wow: BOOM!!! i jus went over board... :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 10 2010, 09:21 PM~19038661
> *took me a while...but here is an update on da pumps. i got da dumps made...set it all up an im really diggin it.  :wow: BOOM!!! i jus went over board... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn D those pumps are clean as fuck you got down homie much props! :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 10 2010, 11:28 PM~19038717
> *damn D those pumps are clean as fuck you got down homie much props! :wow:
> *


thanx Pina...too bad i couldn't really get into detail like u. i tried my best... :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 10 2010, 09:34 PM~19038785
> *thanx Pina...too bad i couldn't really get into detail like u. i tried my best... :biggrin:
> *


you did an awsome job homie! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

The force is strong in this one... :yes: :| :yes:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 10 2010, 10:21 PM~19038661
> *took me a while...but here is an update on da pumps. i got da dumps made...set it all up an im really diggin it.  :wow: BOOM!!! i jus went over board... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that's crazy


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

D!!!! THese are dope!!!!! love em... I got a project for you....I'll PM you...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 10 2010, 11:21 PM~19038661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 10 2010, 11:21 PM~19038661
> *took me a while...but here is an update on da pumps. i got da dumps made...set it all up an im really diggin it.  :wow: BOOM!!! i jus went over board... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
dam d thats clean bro 
nice job bro'


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Nov 11 2010, 07:22 AM~19041065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...i jus had to give u all something to b :wow: 'd bout. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

knock'd out da second pump last nite...looks better den da first one wit da hardware. jus waitin on my boy Machio to get me some pics...so i can finish dem pumps for Hydrohype tonite. have dem ready to ship by Monday... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 12 2010, 03:05 PM~19053413
> *knock'd out da second pump last nite...looks better den da first one wit da hardware. jus waitin on my boy Machio to get me some pics...so i can finish dem pumps for Hydrohype tonite. have dem ready to ship by Monday... :biggrin:
> *


 Got the trunk waiting right hear! :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

doing great work D.We got something comming to you from your club members on this side.Just wait a little longer.I'll go all out on your 67 to show appreciation on the club build. :run:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Nov 13 2010, 12:04 AM~19056429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good to me bro' :wow: ...im doin da same on da '76. gotta re-do a few things...but no big changes. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 13 2010, 07:47 AM~19058006
> *doing great work D.We got something comming to you from your club members on this side.Just wait a little longer.I'll go all out on your 67 to show appreciation on the club build. :run:
> *


Is he talking about thee 67? oh yea, tingo do the damm thang to the homies whip! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 13 2010, 03:07 PM~19060005
> *Is he talking about thee 67?  oh yea, tingo do the damm thang to the homies whip! :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ye Dro,he's talkin about da 67,taping it up for round 2 with da paterns...comin soon...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Nov 13 2010, 05:07 PM~19060005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: bad ass paint job Machio...can't wait to c it wit patterns. :worship:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jus a lil something for L.U.G.K. mock'd up da '76 wit Hydrohype's pumps...jus to give u an idea of wat im goin for. let me know wat u think... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 13 2010, 03:53 PM~19060186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is gonna be some heat!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

let me take u bak for a while...so homie ofdattx hook'd up some decals for me. so jus wanna explain wat da plan is for dis decal.











ima take dis decal an put it on da bed liner of my '99 Silverado...i know its gonna look good dere. but first i gotta get it painted an not only dat...i gotta finish buildin it. lol...but dats da plan. 










thanx bro'...u did an awesome job wit dat decal work. can't wait to get it... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's gona be a sick biuld D....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Set up in da trunk lookin wicked to...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Nov 14 2010, 02:25 PM~19065240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...a lot of plans n da works.


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

those pumps look amazing!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Nov 14 2010, 05:17 PM~19066082
> *those pumps look amazing!!!
> *


thanx bro'...jus need to put more together so i can show it on youtube. haven't posted anything dere for a while...an a short vid will b alright. lol...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 14 2010, 02:22 PM~19065219
> *let me take u bak for a while...so homie ofdattx hook'd up some decals for me. so jus wanna explain wat da plan is for dis decal.
> 
> 
> ...


I knew u posted on here I looked in your thread but I dint looked on this page lol. 
No problem bro glad they I can help. If u need more just tell me. 
I know Its going to look bad bro. Can't wait to see it on.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

ok guys...cuz i got a few requests for my pumps. im make dis official...da price is gonna b $10 per set. 
$3.50 single dump set up. 
$5.00 double dump set up. 
$ for shippin - dependin on where i have to ship it to.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Ahh yeah... Open for business!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 19 2010, 10:23 AM~19109470
> *Ahh yeah... Open for business!
> *


yea bro'...everyone keeps askin how much i'd charge for pumps. so i thought i'd give a price... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Nov 25 2010, 03:23 PM~19163011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx JC bro'...wish u an L.U.G.K. da same. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

been at da drawin board for a while now...but dis is wat i been workin on lately. nothin too much...i do got more work done on da '76. i jus haven't been postin...i still need to clean it up a lil den should have some pics up. but here is da '61...let me know wat u think. thanx...D


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 19 2010, 10:18 AM~19109441
> *ok guys...cuz i got a few requests for my pumps. im make dis official...da price is gonna b $10 per set.
> $3.50 single dump set up.
> $5.00 double dump set up.
> ...


nothin been happenin on dis...no more requests, so not takin orders.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

yup yup.ger her done


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks like a promising start on the 61!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 4 2010, 12:16 PM~19236770
> *been at da drawin board for a while now...but dis is wat i been workin on lately. nothin too much...i do got more work done on da '76. i jus haven't been postin...i still need to clean it up a lil den should have some pics up. but here is da '61...let me know wat u think. thanx...D
> 
> 
> ...


you already know, Im lovin it.. keep em coming baby boy!.. no ****


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 4 2010, 02:16 PM~19236770
> *been at da drawin board for a while now...but dis is wat i been workin on lately. nothin too much...i do got more work done on da '76. i jus haven't been postin...i still need to clean it up a lil den should have some pics up. but here is da '61...let me know wat u think. thanx...D
> 
> 
> ...


that 61 looks tight!! bro'
keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bad lookin 61 D... :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54+Dec 4 2010, 02:31 PM~19236879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Machio...i know u'll work wonders on dis one here. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

haven't been postin any progress on da '76 n a while...hope u all didn't think i was slackin on it. which i have been for da past few days...i been under da weather. but i did manage to put a lil work in today...managed to put da sidin n da trunk to clean it up a lil. still far frm done...but hopefully soon will b. here r jus a lil progress pics...let me know wat u think. thanx...   





jus a lil jam to go wit da pics...L - U.G.K. :biggrin:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

76 and the 61 are coming out nice, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 8 2010, 10:42 PM~19278355
> *76 and the 61 are coming out nice, keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro'...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam D,is there any thing on da 76 that dosent work,lol.realy digin da glove box,nice tuch...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

top notch model master work D.NOW FINISH IT.lol.Great work D.I'm glad you down with us.Wouldn't be the same without you.Machio is finishing the last touches on the 67.Should have it back by Sunday fool.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

76 lookin good bro, nice work.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 8 2010, 10:33 PM~19278256
> *haven't been postin any progress on da '76 n a while...hope u all didn't think i was slackin on it. which i have been for da past few days...i been under da weather. but i did manage to put a lil work in today...managed to put da sidin n da trunk to clean it up a lil. still far frm done...but hopefully soon will b. here r jus a lil progress pics...let me know wat u think. thanx...
> 
> 
> ...


that rim gives it nice touch bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 8 2010, 05:44 PM~19019096
> *finished up da pumps for Hydrohype...but dese r gonna b da type of pumps i'll b usin on all my builds frm now on. i gotta make 2 more pumps for da '76 club build... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


after we talked about you doin some up...im attempting a shot at em. Using a set of chrome ones, i have the pins thru it, but gotta build the back plate. Just lookin at these pics help me a ton as far a figuring out how ya done em.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Dec 9 2010, 07:15 AM~19281445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dats cool bro'...sry i haven't got to it yet. i can still make some for u if u want...unless u got it. i was jus bout to get to it here n a few days...since i gotta start makin some for dis '76 im workin on. let me know bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh for sure..go ahead and make a few.. esp. one that can be taken apart for what we was talkin on. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2010, 04:23 PM~19284741
> *oh for sure..go ahead and make a few.. esp. one that can be taken apart for what we was talkin on. :biggrin:
> *


cool...i'll jus make a set like i was talkin bout. wit da pins an no dumps...dumps on da side. hope dey'll come out rite... :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 4 2010, 12:16 PM~19236770
> *been at da drawin board for a while now...but dis is wat i been workin on lately. nothin too much...i do got more work done on da '76. i jus haven't been postin...i still need to clean it up a lil den should have some pics up. but here is da '61...let me know wat u think. thanx...D
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2010, 12:17 PM~19283866
> *after we talked about you doin some up...im attempting a shot at em.  Using a set of chrome ones, i have the pins thru it, but gotta build the back plate.  Just lookin at these pics help me a ton as far a figuring out how ya done em.
> *


what are the "pins" for the pressurized look, lil finish nails?! :0 looks good!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

good thing you got a place to keep your registration?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Dec 9 2010, 05:27 PM~19286314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly that, pins. im drilling small holes to slide a 1" pin thru it. I think its the same thing some of these guys are using to pin their rides for movement as well.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Dec 10 2010, 11:18 AM~19291751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hear dat... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jus a lil update on da '76...still slackin, slowly gettin things done. let me know wat u think...thanx :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thats the shit dude! like the way those pumps flow into the spare. DOPE


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 17 2010, 01:11 AM~19349281
> *thats the shit dude! like the way those pumps flow into the spare.  DOPE
> *


thanx bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 17 2010, 12:05 AM~19349219
> *jus a lil update on da '76...still slackin, slowly gettin things done. let me know wat u think...thanx :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Its gonna b sik wen done


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Dec 17 2010, 01:14 AM~19349303
> *Its gonna b sik wen done
> *


thanx bro'...i know Machio an Tingos r gonna work dere magic on it. can't wait to get it bak to dem... :worship: Machio, Tingos :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 17 2010, 01:11 AM~19349281
> *thats the shit dude! like the way those pumps flow into the spare.  DOPE
> *


X2 looks real nice bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 17 2010, 01:25 AM~19349390
> *X2 looks real nice bro.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro'...still got some cleanin up to do on it. i'll show more progress on dis as i go...need to start crackin down on cleanin up all da parts an have it ready for paint by da time Machio gets it bak. dat way Machio an Tingos can get down on it...gonna b a sick ass build after dey get done wit it. :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

it keeps gettin better..


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

great job D.You keep outdoing yourself.This car just keeps changing on you huh.I like it fool.You busted on me man.I'm gonna have to counter punch you with Digs van.

Take your time wey,you almost got it.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 17 2010, 01:33 AM~19349458
> *thanx bro'...still got some cleanin up to do on it. i'll show more progress on dis as i go...need to start crackin down on cleanin up all da parts an have it ready for paint by da time Machio gets it bak. dat way Machio an Tingos can get down on it...gonna b a sick ass build after dey get done wit it.  :wow:
> *


yeah they going to pimp that car up 
cant wait to see it on paint


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Dec 17 2010, 01:50 AM~19349570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

homie you got some sick freakin work goin' on in here bro !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:biggrin: yezsir!! i cant wait to see this g-house done!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Dec 17 2010, 09:53 PM~19356523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...i hear ya. been slackin a lil...but gettin bak on it tonite. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jus a lil progress pics...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 25 2010, 09:20 PM~19420151
> *jus a lil progress pics...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 25 2010, 10:29 PM~19420472
> *Looks good bro.  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanx bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

got some progress on da '76 build...jus bout done wit it. i hope...i know i been sayin dat for da past 2 months. dis time i really do feel like im near...im out of ideas to use on dis. an i think i've put all i can on it...im sure dere could b more done to it, but its all good. its gonna b something else...as soon as Machio an Tingos get through wit it. 

here da pics...




































btw...i dont appreciate ninjas on my thread. if i get on a thread an c something i like...i let it b known. an if not...i dont go bak. dat simple... ninjas :nono:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 29 2010, 10:40 PM~19453396
> *got some progress on da '76 build...jus bout done wit it. i hope...i know i been sayin dat for da past 2 months. dis time i really do feel like im near...im out of ideas to use on dis. an i think i've put all i can on it...im sure dere could b more done to it, but its all good. its gonna b something else...as soon as Machio an Tingos get through wit it.
> 
> here da pics...
> ...



:ninja: just jk homie u know me. 
They looks smooth bro. U put you're time on it with some paint on it 
It's going to be shining.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 29 2010, 10:46 PM~19453473
> *:ninja: just jk  homie u know me.
> They looks smooth bro. U put you're time on it with some paint on it
> It's going to be shining.
> *


i gotta prime, wet sand, prime, an wet sand it one more time...so dat way it can get as smooth as possible. so Machio can make it gleam... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 29 2010, 10:53 PM~19453544
> *i gotta prime, wet sand, prime, an wet sand it one more time...so dat way it can get as smooth as possible. so Machio can make it gleam... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it's going to be smooth no doubt bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 29 2010, 10:56 PM~19453574
> *Yeah it's going to be smooth no doubt bro
> *


thanx bro'...ima try my best. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

got some more work goin...gotta start gettin my frame ready for da '67. cant wait for it to b all fixed up... :biggrin:  Machio an Tingos put in work :wow: :worship: 

here's da frame...still got a lil more work to do on it. but should have it ready to send by Monday... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here's da '67 frame work frm before...dis frame is gonna b way to ugly for da work Machio an Tingos put in on my '67!!! Upgrade time!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

GOOD STUFF D!!

the interior on that 76 looks great primed up.

hey I should have a fresh frame if you want.. I can look for it tonight & just start FRESH. lmk!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

cant wait to see it when it gets chrome out bro


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I LIKE THE WAY IT'S COMING OUT FOOL.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

some real good work up in this thread bro !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Dec 30 2010, 02:35 PM~19459091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Trend bro'...jus tryin to get up wit u big doggs. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

ObeOne,wusp D...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 30 2010, 06:26 PM~19460552
> *ObeOne,wusp D...
> *


chillin bro'...had to come check out my comments. should have da rear end all button up tonite :biggrin: ...had to go buy me some springs. i'll send u some pics of da springs i got...its bad ass :wow: , cuz dey look like u dont have to cut dem down to size. :biggrin: also gonna hook up a homie wit some cylinders...but almost out of brass tubes. :uh:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

finished da '67 frame over da weekend...started workin on some pumps to go wit my '67, also finished last nite. so its all ready to b shipped to my boy Machio to put his magic touches on it...i know its gonna b n good hands, which everyone already knows. my '67 is lookin sik...thanx to Machio an Tingos :worship: :worship: 

jus some pics to show wat i got for da '67...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

HELL WAY FOOL.SEND THAT SHIT OVER HERE.WE GONNA FINISH YO 67


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 12 2011, 03:31 PM~19576116
> *finished da '67 frame over da weekend...started workin on some pumps to go wit my '67, also finished last nite. so its all ready to b shipped to my boy Machio to put his magic touches on it...i know its gonna b n good hands, which everyone already knows. my '67 is lookin sik...thanx to Machio an Tingos :worship:  :worship:
> 
> jus some pics to show wat i got for da '67...
> ...


67 is comming along bro cant wait to see it 
alclad! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Jan 12 2011, 03:40 PM~19576171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea bro'...i cant wait either. i know da guys r gonna make it look bad ass... :wow: :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that is gonna look great. great work on them pumps!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 12 2011, 02:31 PM~19576116
> *finished da '67 frame over da weekend...started workin on some pumps to go wit my '67, also finished last nite. so its all ready to b shipped to my boy Machio to put his magic touches on it...i know its gonna b n good hands, which everyone already knows. my '67 is lookin sik...thanx to Machio an Tingos :worship:  :worship:
> 
> jus some pics to show wat i got for da '67...
> ...



Lookn good bro. real good


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Jan 12 2011, 05:37 PM~19577140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 12 2011, 01:31 PM~19576116
> *finished da '67 frame over da weekend...started workin on some pumps to go wit my '67, also finished last nite. so its all ready to b shipped to my boy Machio to put his magic touches on it...i know its gonna b n good hands, which everyone already knows. my '67 is lookin sik...thanx to Machio an Tingos :worship:  :worship:
> 
> jus some pics to show wat i got for da '67...
> ...


that's some top notch work homie much props D looks good! :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 13 2011, 10:53 AM~19584624
> *that's some top notch work homie much props D looks good! :wow:
> *


thanx Johnny bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jus a lil update on some work...also finally got more supplies thanx to JC/ofdattx, now i can get to work on some orders i had taken. should have dem done soon...but here it is.

scratch built battery for da '76 Caprice...












































tell me wat u think...thanx


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 14 2011, 04:03 PM~19597754
> *jus a lil update on some work...also finally got more supplies thanx to JC/ofdattx, now i can get to work on some orders i had taken. should have dem done soon...but here it is.
> 
> scratch built battery for da '76 Caprice...
> ...


that battery is perfect. get someone to cast that!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 14 2011, 04:03 PM~19597754
> *jus a lil update on some work...also finally got more supplies thanx to JC/ofdattx, now i can get to work on some orders i had taken. should have dem done soon...but here it is.
> 
> scratch built battery for da '76 Caprice...
> ...


HELL YEAH WEY,LOOKS GOOD.GREAT WORK FROM OUR MASTER -D-


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 14 2011, 05:03 PM~19597754
> *jus a lil update on some work...also finally got more supplies thanx to JC/ofdattx, now i can get to work on some orders i had taken. should have dem done soon...but here it is.
> 
> scratch built battery for da '76 Caprice...
> ...


dam U made that with the sytrene I sent u 
gonna have to make me a set that size is the 
top & bottom styrene sheet?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Jan 14 2011, 05:09 PM~19597808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...only if i were a Master like Tingos. i'd b one of da great ones... :worship: Tingos :worship:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 14 2011, 03:03 PM~19597754
> *jus a lil update on some work...also finally got more supplies thanx to JC/ofdattx, now i can get to work on some orders i had taken. should have dem done soon...but here it is.
> 
> scratch built battery for da '76 Caprice...
> ...


thats badass... i gotta ask, what was the things on the end of the wire made from? Cuz they look downright real!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jan 14 2011, 05:30 PM~19597991
> *dam U made that with the sytrene I sent u
> gonna have to make me a set that size is the
> top & bottom styrene sheet?
> *


nah, i used da parts rack for da tubes...an da top an bottom came off da old dash i made for da '76 wit da styrene sheet. i also made da connectors wit da styrene sheet...jus glued it to some wire. pin dem down wit da fabric pins... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2011, 05:37 PM~19598042
> *thats badass... i gotta ask, what was the things on the end of the wire made from?  Cuz they look downright real!
> *


thanx bro'...styrene sheeting. jus cut dem down to a strip an punch'd a hole...put da pin through it an sanded around it to shape.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,that's wut its all about right there........  :uh:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 14 2011, 05:42 PM~19598077
> *Ye,that's wut its all about right there........   :uh:
> *


thanx bro'...tryin to get to da Master status :worship: Johnny,Machio,Raul,Tingos,Dig,Ofdattx :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 14 2011, 05:37 PM~19598048
> *nah, i used da parts rack for da tubes...an da top an bottom came off da old dash i made for da '76 wit da styrene sheet. i also made da connectors wit da styrene sheet...jus glued it to some wire. pin dem down wit da fabric pins... :biggrin:
> *


cool looks tight homie!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jan 14 2011, 05:55 PM~19598165
> *cool looks tight homie!
> *


thanx bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 14 2011, 03:40 PM~19598063
> *thanx bro'...styrene sheeting. jus cut dem down to a strip an punch'd a hole...put da pin through it an sanded around it to shape.
> *


well damn those looked like a piece of metal or sumthin. nice job btw..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2011, 06:05 PM~19598250
> *well damn those looked like a piece of metal or sumthin.  nice job btw..
> *


thanx a lot bro'...i better get to work on ur order. should have it to u by next week...hopefully. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

anytimes cool bro... itll get me back into the casting part of life. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Hey D,fixin to send out your 67 this week,were all done on this side,paint job by Machio,Tingo interior,working suspension by Dfwr83,alcladed every thing chrome by Machio.....


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 18 2011, 07:49 PM~19632762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat shit is bad ass wey...u guys got down on it for me. :worship: Machio an Tingos :worship: :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Dam that thang is looking crazy!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 18 2011, 05:49 PM~19632762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be a bad ass build homie an with you touch of detail its gonna be sick! :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi+Jan 18 2011, 10:32 PM~19634494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope i can do as good of a job as Machio an Tingos done to it...but we're gonna have another finished build to add to da list we got on da L.U.G.K. CLUB THREAD :h5: :run:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 18 2011, 06:49 PM~19632762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn Machio you did that quick.Good job by the homie Machio.Too fast.But, hell yeah,awready fool. :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 18 2011, 07:49 PM~19632762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam! I bet this frame looks crazy under light. 
Good job machio u got down. :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 18 2011, 06:49 PM~19632762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: sik work


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 18 2011, 05:49 PM~19632762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


off the hook.. hey D, everything is looking sweet.. that glasshouse is gonna is coming 
along real nice. I love the battery cell you made.. and you know I have been jocking 
the 67 since day one.. I see it in the picture looking all bad ass... next to the fuckin
sick ass 56... D, Your gonna have to save all the pictures of the 67 and make another 
video when its done... so you can set youtube on fire!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 18 2011, 06:49 PM~19632762
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I JUST CANT GET ENOUGH OF YO 67 D,AND I DID THE INTERIOR.LOL


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Jan 18 2011, 11:19 PM~19635085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here bro'...da more time its dere wit u guys, da better it keeps gettin. :wow: :worship:


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 12 2011, 01:31 PM~19576116
> *finished da '67 frame over da weekend...started workin on some pumps to go wit my '67, also finished last nite. so its all ready to b shipped to my boy Machio to put his magic touches on it...i know its gonna b n good hands, which everyone already knows. my '67 is lookin sik...thanx to Machio an Tingos :worship:  :worship:
> 
> jus some pics to show wat i got for da '67...
> ...


DAMN SICK SHIT HOMIE


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 20 2011, 01:22 AM~19645957
> *DAMN SICK SHIT HOMIE
> *


thanx bro'...dat was my second attempt at a workin suspension. its gotten better... :biggrin:


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 19 2011, 11:30 PM~19646053
> *thanx bro'...dat was my second attempt at a workin suspension. its gotten better... :biggrin:
> *


YOUR SUSPENSIONS LOOK GOOD ON YT


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 20 2011, 01:58 AM~19646304
> *YOUR SUSPENSIONS LOOK GOOD ON YT
> *


thanx...i should b gettin it bak by next week. gonna have to take some before an after pics of it...jus to show a lil progress. :biggrin: youtube will get a glimps as well... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

not dat much of a update...but been slowly workin on da battery set up for da '76. a few other lil orders im workin on also...but here is da pic for da battery set up i been workin on.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice Rack D..(no ****)


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 26 2011, 12:34 AM~19699920
> *not dat much of a update...but been slowly workin on da battery set up for da '76. a few other lil orders im workin on also...but here is da pic for da battery set up i been workin on.
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE YO TIME D.DON'T LET IT GET TO YOU.THE 76 SET UP IS LOOKING GOOD WEY.

MASTER-D


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:wow: looks good bro'  
Wat size of styrene sheet u use on them?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 25 2011, 11:34 PM~19699920
> *not dat much of a update...but been slowly workin on da battery set up for da '76. a few other lil orders im workin on also...but here is da pic for da battery set up i been workin on.
> 
> 
> ...


dat's bad ass homie top flight work i know that build is gonna be sick when done!  :wow: :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dem pics does D,s work no justice..I have his 61 right now and am blown away with the work done ..them pumps are kilin da game,suspension work flawless.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Jan 26 2011, 08:00 AM~19701029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...im always tryin to get to dat next level. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Started workin on a lil something...re-buildin my H2 for my nephew. my brother told me he was into 4x4 trucks...so i thought i'd change it up wit my old build. got some big plans for dis...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sneek peek update on da '67 Impala...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Hell yea,67 getin shined up..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' gooooood up in here!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 29 2011, 03:25 PM~19731496
> *sneek peek update on da '67 Impala...
> 
> 
> ...


yea dats wuz up D the 67 is looking clean homie! :wow: :wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

NOMBRE WEY,PRETTY D.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

67 impala is freaking awsome


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Jan 29 2011, 05:31 PM~19731521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true dat...lots of props to Machio an Tingos.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 29 2011, 05:25 PM~19731496
> *sneek peek update on da '67 Impala...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
OMG THAT 67 IS TIGHT KEEP US UPDATED ON IT.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is a lil update on da '76 Caprice...jus bout done wit it. jus need to touch up da grill an front bumper...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 26 2011, 10:59 AM~19702808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Jan 29 2011, 11:32 PM~19733855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

very rarely do I see a car that's so dope without paint yet


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 31 2011, 06:45 PM~19748375
> * very rarely do I see a car that's so dope without paint yet
> *


thanx bro'...jus bout to make it up to u big dogg's status. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 31 2011, 06:27 PM~19748180
> *here is a lil update on da '76 Caprice...jus bout done wit it. jus need to touch up da grill an front bumper...
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie u getting down bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bad ass work D..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Jan 31 2011, 10:00 PM~19750420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...cant wait for u to put ur touch on dis build. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jus a lil something something i put together...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 29 2011, 03:25 PM~19731496
> *sneek peek update on da '67 Impala...
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff D.. the glasshouse is really going to be a sick one too..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 1 2011, 02:31 AM~19753672
> *Great stuff D..  the glasshouse is really going to be a sick one too..
> *


posted it up today...on da L.U.G.K. thread. :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yo D the 67 looks good on video.shit go hard fool


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 31 2011, 04:27 PM~19748180
> *here is a lil update on da '76 Caprice...jus bout done wit it. jus need to touch up da grill an front bumper...
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass job you did D i know its gonna be sick!  :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 1 2011, 10:17 AM~19754963
> *yo D the 67 looks good on video.shit go hard fool
> *


x2


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Feb 1 2011, 10:17 AM~19754963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i aint a Mississippi Choctaw...but i am a Native. 

some updates...u know wat to do.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 31 2011, 04:27 PM~19748180
> *here is a lil update on da '76 Caprice...jus bout done wit it. jus need to touch up da grill an front bumper...
> 
> 
> ...



Sick modifications!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

A lot going on in that 99 D,looking good wey.......   :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Feb 21 2011, 09:41 AM~19922133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...gonna b a lot more after im done wit it. :biggrin:  all da work i gotta do tho :uh: lol!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 1 2011, 02:29 AM~19753660
> *jus a lil something something i put together...
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS VIDEO...THE 76 IS OFF THE HOOK BRO. VERY NICE :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

incredible fab work homie all the way around from that suspension work to the battery trays... DOPE.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Feb 21 2011, 10:25 AM~19922292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...i say it does look good. only had bout a hr an a half sleep last nite workin on it...got it all mocked up for some pics dis mornin. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 21 2011, 09:26 AM~19922092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit this 99 come tight I am diggin it homie keep up the good work !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hell yeah wey,time to finish the 99.I got you them fat d's for you already wey.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Feb 21 2011, 11:16 AM~19922556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea...got da approval of da Master Tingos :worship: :biggrin: lol...cant wait to get dem wheels an mock it up. thanx a lot wey... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam,got to get them wheel s to the post office,getin off da chill wagon D.. :banghead: :ninja: :run:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> i aint a Mississippi Choctaw...but i am a Native.
> 
> yo this vid is tight... :0
> im native an i got i got 2 nefews that rap..... there pretty good...
> ...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> Dam,got to get them wheel s to the post office,getin off da chill wagon D.. :banghead: :ninja: :run:


gonna b a while before i get dis kit finished...but wouldn't mind mock'n dem wheels up on it jus for a sneek peak. been off da chill wagon all nite last nite...until dis afternoon. my wife wanted us to grill out at da park...so ended up takin a few of da fam out dere. was a good day...burnt out now, but gonna get bak on da builds tomorrow.



> > i aint a Mississippi Choctaw...but i am a Native.
> >
> > yo this vid is tight... :0
> > im native an i got i got 2 nefews that rap..... there pretty good...
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dats cool bro'...always good to meet other natives. an especially one who is into modelin...but yea bro'. let ur nephews check dat vid out...idk da guy, but he is frm around here. dats all i ever heard...an my cuz-n-law says he knows da guy, but never spoke to him personally. i'll c wat i can find out for u...i'll get at u as soon as i hear something.  


hell yeah thats whats up thanks.. :biggrin: shit if you can cop an underground cd from the dude ill pay ya!! :biggrin: an give you money to give him for it!! 
allwasy good to hear native rappers from different places. :cheesy: each rez got there own style ya know..my lil nefews call there click 3-feather up.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

when I think of Native americans in hip hop.. this is my favorite. y'all remember this?






didn't realize he died though


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

sick detail work on the builds d


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

THATS SUSPENSION SET UP IS TIGHT! HOMIE GREAT JOB, KEEP SENDING THOSE PICS. :0


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YOU'RE A MAD MAN D.GOT THEM FAT D'S WAITING FOR YOU FOOL


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Feb 22 2011, 12:13 AM~19929229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true dat Tingos...i know dats gonna take it to da next level. cant wait to mock it up an finish da build wit dem wheels on it... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 22 2011, 12:36 AM~19929516
> *when I think of Native americans in hip hop.. this is my favorite.  y'all remember this?
> 
> 
> ...


man another track i need these on a cd..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 22 2011, 03:54 PM~19934100
> *man another track i need these on a cd..
> *


this guy was dope. It was like Queen Latifah & Naughty by Nature who put this guy on. 

KRS-1 had a guy he was bringing up too. Can't think of dude's name. He was dope though.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 22 2011, 03:14 PM~19933825
> *dats cool bro'...but i wouldn't take money for something i didn't make. but if its for him frm u...i'll c wat i can do. i can't make any promises tho bro'...
> dats cool Dig bro'...
> thanx bro'...still got a lot more to do to it before showin a lil more. but i'll keep it posted...
> ...


MAN I REMEMBER THAT SHIT WEY.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 22 2011, 04:14 PM~19933825
> *dats cool bro'...but i wouldn't take money for something i didn't make. but if its for him frm u...i'll c wat i can do. i can't make any promises tho bro'...
> dats cool Dig bro'...
> thanx bro'...still got a lot more to do to it before showin a lil more. but i'll keep it posted...
> ...


yeah thats what i meant...$$$ from me to him ..an alil finders fee for you too! :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Feb 22 2011, 06:16 PM~19934649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 22 2011, 08:53 PM~19936586
> *KRS-1 was good to...jus never really listen to da old skool stuff. its been a while since i have...but mite get bak to some.
> 
> *


hell man I have my pandora radio to play all that shit, new, old, really old, lil bit of punk, lil bit of electro, some MGMT, Violent Femmes.. gonna have to drop some KRS into the mix though now.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

a few more lil updates...










not sure if dats how u wire up da air compressors...any help. thanx... :biggrin: 


















side boxes r for my extra batteries...middle box is for my air compressors. 









finally managed to mount da top cylinders for my z-rack... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 26 2011, 02:37 AM~19964306
> *a few more lil updates...
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that's clean bro u did a great job on the compressors :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 26 2011, 01:37 AM~19964306
> *a few more lil updates...
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT WORK ON THE 99 MASTER-D.GET HER DONE


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Its going down up in here.looking clean.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Feb 26 2011, 03:05 AM~19964422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...its gettin dere. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 26 2011, 01:37 AM~19964306
> *a few more lil updates...
> 
> 
> ...


incredible work homie.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 21 2011, 10:36 PM~19929516
> *when I think of Native americans in hip hop.. this is my favorite.  y'all remember this?
> 
> 
> ...


 I like that.. are there any Cherokees that get down?


D. everything is looking real tight man... I love the vid's too..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 26 2011, 02:08 PM~19966519
> *incredible work homie.
> *


thanx Dig bro'...i got a lot more work ahead of me. need to get off da chill wagon rite now an get bak on it...hope to have it all wired up by da end of today. get to start work on more pumps for all my customers...Raul is one of dem. gonna try my hand at some pesco's...goin old skool. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 26 2011, 02:25 PM~19966636
> *I like that..  are there any Cherokees that get down?
> 
> D. everything is looking real tight man... I love the vid's too..
> *


thanx bro'...tryin to get it finished. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

more updates...run out of Testors Lime Ice. so mite take me a while to finish buildin...but dis is wat i got done so far. let me know wat u think...thanx.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 27 2011, 12:02 AM~19969732
> *more updates...run out of Testors Lime Ice. so mite take me a while to finish buildin...but dis is wat i got done so far. let me know wat u think...thanx.
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Looks good bro :thumbsup: when u trow clear on that green is going to like bad ass bro.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 27 2011, 12:17 AM~19969834
> *:wow: Looks good bro :thumbsup: when u trow clear on that green is going to like bad ass bro.
> *


thanx bro'...an da box does have clear on it. jus haven't had da chance to wet sand an polish it...mite need to put another coat of clear on it. da clear still hasn't cured yet...so im waitin. :biggrin:


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

silverado looking good so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Feb 27 2011, 12:32 AM~19969923
> *silverado looking good so far! :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro'...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 27 2011, 12:28 AM~19969897
> *thanx bro'...an da box does have clear on it. jus haven't had da chance to wet sand an polish it...mite need to put another coat of clear on it. da clear still hasn't cured yet...so im waitin.  :biggrin:
> *


  uffin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

update...been slowly workin on da '99


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

See u been buzy,D Real....9o looking good wey...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

NOMBRE WEY ERES CHINGON.EL JEFE DE JEFES.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:wow: 99 looking good wey. I see u got a dremel now oh shit homie about to start building some crazy stuff now!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Mar 2 2011, 04:00 PM~19998391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u see da slab dere, it looks good don't it...yea bro', im workin at dat title "El Jefe De Jefes". im jus a pup compared to u big dawgs...chale yo me agacho en frente de :worship: El Rey :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 2 2011, 04:24 PM~19998565
> *:wow: 99 looking good wey. I see u got a dremel now oh shit homie about to start building some crazy stuff now!!! :thumbsup:
> *


true dat bro'...u know ima do some damage wit it. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

lookin good homie, keep em coming!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 2 2011, 05:17 PM~19998952
> *lookin good homie, keep em coming!
> *


thanx bro'...gonna get into a lot more tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice little set up. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Mar 2 2011, 08:53 PM~20000611
> *Nice little set up. :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro'...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 2 2011, 01:26 PM~19998223
> *update...been slowly workin on da '99
> 
> 
> ...


becoming a cut monster... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

here ya go.. this is RedCloud. Couldn't think of his name earlier. This dude goes hard...

gnRsppA8GaM&feature=relmfu


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 4 2011, 11:05 AM~20013836
> *here ya go.. this is RedCloud.  Couldn't think of his name earlier. This dude goes hard...
> 
> gnRsppA8GaM&feature=relmfu
> *


yea bro'...i heard of RedCloud. jus never really check'd it...but dis is tight. awesome find bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

some more updates...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 4 2011, 01:13 PM~20014582
> *some more updates...
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro'. :thumbsup: Did that wiring diagrams helped?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 4 2011, 11:13 AM~20014582
> *some more updates...
> 
> 
> ...


crazy.. work,


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 4 2011, 01:13 PM~20014582
> *some more updates...
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro...like how ya did the lines! :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

NOMBRE WEY-GONNA CALL YOU *MASTERTOUCH*.GREAT JOB D.YOU GETTING DOWN


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 4 2011, 01:49 PM~20015060
> *NOMBRE WEY-GONNA CALL YOU *MASTERTOUCH*.GREAT JOB D.YOU GETTING DOWN
> *


LOL "Mastertouch" ... yeah I like that.

INSANE work brutha.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Mar 4 2011, 01:17 PM~20014598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...always gotta hit it wit dat next level. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wasn't plannin on postin any pics of dis yet...but i couldn't help myself. so here it is...its da side panel of a '30s Woody.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

damm! :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 6 2011, 04:50 PM~20028568
> *wasn't plannin on postin any pics of dis yet...but i couldn't help myself. so here it is...its da side panel of a '30s Woody.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dam that woody is going to be clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Mar 6 2011, 04:57 PM~20028618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...i can't wait to get more done on it. but mite keep goin on my '99...gotta finish it up. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dat woodys gona be off da hook. No ****


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:wow: that looks really good man you nailed it.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Mar 7 2011, 10:05 AM~20033795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...i still got da bed floor, 2nd door, rear side panels, an da tail-gate. :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 6 2011, 03:50 PM~20028568
> *wasn't plannin on postin any pics of dis yet...but i couldn't help myself. so here it is...its da side panel of a '30s Woody.
> 
> 
> ...


MASTER D AT HIS BEST I SEE. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 9 2011, 02:49 PM~20051351
> *MASTER D AT HIS BEST I SEE. :biggrin:
> *


u mean tryin wey... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

been workin on dis all day...finally got it to work for me. if u aint heard of a homicide door hinge...here's some pics of how i got it. :run: L.U.G.K. :run: jus got stupid wit it... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 12 2011, 10:07 PM~20077618
> *been workin on dis all day...finally got it to work for me. if u aint heard of a homicide door hinge...here's some pics of how i got it. :run: L.U.G.K. :run: jus got stupid wit it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...












:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Dam bro this 99 is going to be fly no doubt homie 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 12 2011, 10:12 PM~20077637
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> Dam bro this 99 is going to be fly no doubt homie
> :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanx bro'...hope ur lil bro saw dat. let him c wat it means to get stupid wit it...lol.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 12 2011, 10:15 PM~20077657
> *thanx bro'...hope ur lil bro saw dat. let him c wat it means to get stupid wit it...lol.
> *


yo he said his next project he gonna have to do somenthing like that. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wow: :wow: :loco: :loco:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Mar 12 2011, 10:18 PM~20077672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 12 2011, 08:07 PM~20077618
> *been workin on dis all day...finally got it to work for me. if u aint heard of a homicide door hinge...here's some pics of how i got it. :run: L.U.G.K. :run: jus got stupid wit it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn d that sht looks crazy bad ass much props homie! :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 4 2011, 11:13 AM~20014582
> *some more updates...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN that shit looks clean D! :wow: :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Mar 13 2011, 09:20 AM~20079890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Pina bro'...still got a lot more to do. give dese damn ninja's something to look at...an leach off of. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah, you's a fuckin madman! homicide doors :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 13 2011, 01:28 PM~20081015
> *hell yeah, you's a fuckin madman! homicide doors  :wow:
> *


lol...thanx bro', if it weren't for ur crazy idea. dis truck would b too original...lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 13 2011, 07:20 AM~20079890
> *damn d that sht looks crazy bad ass much props homie! :wow:  :wow:
> *


 man you had to measure your ass off,, and try and re-try and re-try before that shit 
lined up just right..
boy you did the damm thing... I guess the driver door will be easier now that you 
got it?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 13 2011, 12:59 PM~20080838
> *thanx Pina bro'...still got a lot more to do. give dese damn ninja's something to look at...an leach off of.  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Mar 13 2011, 03:35 PM~20081667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true dat JC bro'...u know wat im talkin bout. :ninja: :twak: :0 :sprint: :machinegun:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

more updates on da '99 Silverado...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 14 2011, 11:03 PM~20092907
> *more updates on da '99 Silverado...
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: dam bro this wiring is of the hook. U did a great job :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 14 2011, 09:03 PM~20092907
> *more updates on da '99 Silverado...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! that bitch is throwd fuckin bad ass like how you got down wth the detail running all the lines much props homie! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Mar 14 2011, 11:22 PM~20093063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx a lot mero-mero Pina...thrown it down for L.U.G.K. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 14 2011, 09:27 PM~20093119
> *DAMN! that bitch is throwd fuckin bad ass like how you got down wth the detail running all the lines much props homie! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 what the fuck? x2 on that..
D. you on fire man... you doing four much... :cheesy:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn bro, the way this is headed, you'll be chasing Best of Show awards anywhere you take it


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Mar 15 2011, 02:32 AM~20094435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wish bro'...if i get dat paint to look anything like da detail work, i jus mite have a chance at placing on top. :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Wassup dfwr anyting new :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Mar 15 2011, 04:32 PM~20098150
> *Wassup dfwr anyting new :biggrin:
> *


jus wat u c so far bro'...most of da wirin done on da '99 Silverado. but still got a few other things to do to it before paintin...weather hasn't been on my side either. :biggrin:


----------



## -LILCHRIS- (Mar 16, 2011)

Was up D,
That truck is comin along bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 15 2011, 07:43 PM~20100736
> *jus wat u c so far bro'...most of da wirin done on da '99 Silverado. but still got a few other things to do to it before paintin...weather hasn't been on my side either.  :biggrin:
> *


Coool dooggg :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO TRUCK IS THE SHIT WEY,BE READY.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LILCHRIS-+Mar 15 2011, 11:02 PM~20101604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro'...u know i got ur bak. Ready wen u r :machinegun:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wat i been workin on lately...my lil bro' is wantin to get into model buildin, so im givin him one of my builds to inspire him.





'72 Olds 442


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Olds looking clean D


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 23 2011, 11:01 PM~20166530
> *wat i been workin on lately...my lil bro' is wantin to get into model buildin, so im givin him one of my builds to inspire him.
> 
> 
> ...


thats lookng bad ass bro! :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 24 2011, 09:49 AM~20168048
> *thats lookng bad ass bro! :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Mar 24 2011, 09:35 AM~20167961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice work bro !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 24 2011, 03:23 PM~20170167
> *Nice work bro !
> *


thanx Trend bro'...still got a lot more to do to it.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking great bro. what color(s) you thinking for this one?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 23 2011, 11:01 PM~20166530
> *wat i been workin on lately...my lil bro' is wantin to get into model buildin, so im givin him one of my builds to inspire him.
> 
> 
> ...


 nice..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Mar 24 2011, 04:42 PM~20170727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Hydro bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

a few more pics on da '72 Olds...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

got some new wheels for my '99 Silverado...thanx to Tingos for hook'n it up. :biggrin: :worship:  































































ima leave it up to u guys to give me some suggestions on da wheels...should i keep dem stickin out da sides, or should i tuck dem n. let me know...thanx


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

update on da '72 Olds 442...cut out da trunk an passenger side door.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 29 2011, 12:12 AM~20207384
> *got some new wheels for my '99 Silverado...thanx to Tingos for hook'n it up.  :biggrin:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 I feel if you tuck them in? the truck should lay as low as you can get it..
either way D.. it looks good homie..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 29 2011, 12:12 AM~20207384
> *got some new wheels for my '99 Silverado...thanx to Tingos for hook'n it up.  :biggrin:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


yea bro im diggn that truck its looking clean you gettin down :wow: :wow: much props you gonna need a bad ass paint job on it to set t off! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Looks bad as wey,I see u modified the hinge on the doors..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks tight homie u doin a great job on them builds. Keep up the good work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah Homie! You on fire bro!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Mar 29 2011, 02:45 AM~20207515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really appreciate all da luv frm da club members...ur all my drive at tryin to build better. u all inspire me to try an out do myself every time...i really dont know if i am. i'll always b here if u all need help or suggestions...D's reppin L.U.G.K. hard.

to all u :ninja: 's u an i really know y ur here on my thread :biggrin: ...

:machinegun: :ninja:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

looks good D tuck the rims in on the 99.Glad you liked them holes


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20222335
> *looks good D tuck the rims in on the 99.Glad you liked them holes
> *


cool bro'...thanx for da wheels. :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass stuff man. That olds is lookin great. Nice details. That trucks freakin sweet too. Has more that ol school feel with the wheels stickin out alittle. I like it.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

STAY ON IT MATER D


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Mar 31 2011, 02:20 AM~20225230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u know it bro'...gonna b up all nite tryin to get more work done.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

ah man! all the fab work is insane! the suspension on the 76 is awesome. but I'm curious, about the cylinders. is the rod tight in the copper tube so you can adjust how high you pose the car? is that how they work/what they're for? cause some pics it's lifted and others it's laid out.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 5 2011, 01:46 AM~20262136
> *ah man! all the fab work is insane! the suspension on the 76 is awesome. but I'm curious, about the cylinders. is the rod tight in the copper tube so you can adjust how high you pose the car? is that how they work/what they're for? cause some pics it's lifted and others it's laid out.
> *


thanx bro'...as for da cylinders, da suspension works. da rod inside da tube is bent slightly so dat it could lock up...an if u get it rite da springs should work also. since i do it wit da spring over cylinders...here is a lil video i made of my '61 Impala.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:wow: :thumbsup: 
awesome work on the suspension set up D


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 6 2011, 06:27 AM~20271897
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> awesome work on the suspension set up D
> *


Thanx bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 24 2011, 09:01 AM~20166530
> *wat i been workin on lately...my lil bro' is wantin to get into model buildin, so im givin him one of my builds to inspire him.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good as hell!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 6 2011, 07:06 AM~20271956
> *Looks good as hell!
> *


X2 !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO MASTER D.SELL ME YO TRUCK SO I CAN FINISH IT FOR YOU.LOL.JUST KIDDING WEY.BUT YEAH SELL IT TO ME WHEN ITS DONE.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Apr 6 2011, 07:06 AM~20271956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx wey...idk if i can let it go bro'. put so much time into it...i know its gonna pay off n da end, but we'll c wen it gets dere. im not quite done...but so close i jus dont know y i cant finish it. lol...its all da doin an redoin dats keepin it frm gettin finished. i'll let u know wen im ready to let it go wey...rite now, im not ready yet. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

a lil more progress on my '72 Cutlass 442...been slackin bad. gonna get bak on it...L.U.G.k. :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 11 2011, 05:34 PM~20313478
> *a lil more progress on my '72 Cutlass 442...been slackin bad. gonna get bak on it...L.U.G.k. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


damn D im diggin this cutty say let me spray it 4 u? just bought my own airbrush gun an machio showing me a lil an bout to start working with my boy frost an helpin him out at his shop an he said he gonna teach me the airbrush game man with my boy frost showing me how to airbrush just give me a lil time my skills gonna be bad with him showing me! :run: :run: :x: :yessad:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 11 2011, 08:16 PM~20313845
> *damn D im diggin this cutty say let me spray it 4 u? just bought my own airbrush gun an machio showing me a lil an bout to start working with my boy frost an helpin him out at his shop an he said he gonna teach me the airbrush game man with my boy frost showing me how to airbrush just give me a lil time my skills gonna be bad with him showing me! :run:  :run:  :x:  :yessad:
> *


i hear ya bro'...dats gonna b off da hook after frost helps u out. i wanted to give it to Machio for him to paint it for me...but he had so much on his table dat i thought i'd paint it myself. Machio found da colors i was wantin for dis...so he's gonna buy da paint for me. ima pay him bak...send da money wen i send da '76 bak. i cant wait to c dat '76 all done an painted...dat one is gonna blow da roof off LIL. lol... :biggrin:  
i'll let u paint my '55 ford or da chevy...plannin on gettin one all gold plated. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Was up carnal been a minute since we talked? I see u been working 
That cutty is looking tight every time cant wait to see it done bro :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 11 2011, 09:58 PM~20314784
> *Was up carnal been a minute since we talked? I see u been working
> That cutty is looking tight every time cant wait to see it done bro :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


true dat carnal...hows da heal'n process comin bro', take ur time wit it. u'll b bak to 110% sooner den u think bro'...
i only do one lil thing a day den put it bak on da bench...lol. hope i can really bust on it tomorrow...have it ready for paint as soon as it gets here. jus need to do a few more things an get it primed an ready... :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bad Ass Ride D,them hinges in the trunk set it over da top :wow: :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 11 2011, 09:18 PM~20315786
> *Bad Ass Ride D,them hinges in the trunk set it over da top :wow:  :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


 yea thats what I am saying// you opened the doors real nice..and got the interior cut 
real nice.. but I am really trippin on the factory lookin diecast style hinge.
that shit looks tight..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 11 2011, 10:17 PM~20316386
> *yea thats what I am saying// you opened the doors real nice..and got the interior cut
> real nice.. but I am really trippin on the factory lookin diecast style hinge.
> that shit looks tight..
> *


x2 the hinge is different. different is good :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Apr 11 2011, 11:18 PM~20315786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Doug bro'...im always tryin to do different. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

you see wey I told you.You the MASTER,D :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 12 2011, 06:23 PM~20322017
> *you see wey I told you.You the MASTER,D :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: after i learn a thing or two bout interior work ay bro'... :uh: jus dont got da patience for makin nice clean lines wit material like u do. i'll get around to it some day...lol.

Master status... :uh: need to grad to dat el rey status :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 12 2011, 04:23 PM~20322017
> *you see wey I told you.You the MASTER,D :biggrin:
> *


x2! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 24 2011, 01:01 AM~20166530
> *wat i been workin on lately...my lil bro' is wantin to get into model buildin, so im givin him one of my builds to inspire him.
> 
> 
> ...



yo! this ride is gonna be sick...cant wait to see it done...very nice work. :h5:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's dope bro. almost missed it somehow. them trunk hinges are sick! It's coming together nicely.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Apr 14 2011, 07:29 AM~20336162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Dig...had to do something a lil different. i like how dat hinge works...it locks up half way open an locks all da way open. looks like ima start doin all my trunk hinges da same way... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 14 2011, 10:16 PM~20343128
> *Thanx Johnny bro'...jus tryin not to disappoint mero-mero. :worship:
> thanx 716 bro'...im still workin on gettin it dere.
> thanx Dig...had to do something a lil different. i like how dat hinge works...it locks up half way open an locks all da way open. looks like ima start doin all my trunk hinges da same way... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

HEY D,YOU GONNA HAVE TO DO SOME WORK FOR ME MASTER-D.37 & 39 4 DOOR BOMBS COMMIN YOUR WAY.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 15 2011, 02:42 PM~20346523
> *HEY D,YOU GONNA HAVE TO DO SOME WORK FOR ME MASTER-D.37 & 39 4 DOOR BOMBS COMMIN YOUR WAY.
> *


sounds good bro'...i'll try not to disappoint da KING of INTERIORS. hit me up anytime...need all da info of wat u want done on dem bombs. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

more progress on da '72 Olds Cutlass 442...























































































dis is for Tingos...check it out wey. got it polished out... :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 16 2011, 06:26 AM~20351173
> *more progress on da '72 Olds Cutlass 442...
> 
> 
> ...



HEY I KNOW YOU BUILDING THIS FOR YOUR KIN,I THINK YOU GONNA CHANGE YO MIND WHEN YOU FINISH WEY.CLEAN WEY.YOU MAKE EVERYTHING RIGHT TO PERFECT SIZE ON MODELS WEY.

HEY ON YO CHEVY TRUCK,NAME IT EAST 1999-FROM THE BONE THUG IN HARMONY CD.






yup jammin too


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 16 2011, 05:26 AM~20351173
> *more progress on da '72 Olds Cutlass 442...
> 
> 
> ...


damn D that cutty is coming along bad ass! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Nice work D! Like the old Fosgate amp back there. U might fill in the tweeters tho. Nobody really uses full range sub boxes anymore


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 16 2011, 06:45 AM~20351594
> *Nice work D! Like the old Fosgate amp back there. U might fill in the tweeters  tho. Nobody really uses full range sub boxes anymore
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

looking good bro. car is looking better and better every time :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Apr 16 2011, 09:04 AM~20351441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx JC bro'...i think its goin good so far. still need to tweek a few things...

hows ur brother's truck come along bro'...i gotta c more progress on dat one. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Se mira chingon wey.. :wow: :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 16 2011, 05:27 PM~20353508
> *Se mira chingon wey.. :wow:  :wow:
> *


gracias el rey :worship: :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 16 2011, 05:07 PM~20353429
> *
> thanx JC bro'...i think its goin good so far. still need to tweek a few things...
> 
> ...


good bro we doing that hoe rite now gonna post some pics later today


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

more 442 Olds progress pics...comin along nice. cant wait for da paint to get here...got me all hyped up. \m/


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dam homie that cutty Is looking tight every time bro :wow: :thumbsup: 

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 16 2011, 07:26 AM~20351173
> *more progress on da '72 Olds Cutlass 442...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Apr 18 2011, 08:04 PM~20367726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Tonio bro'...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 31 2011, 03:27 PM~19748180
> *here is a lil update on da '76 Caprice...jus bout done wit it. jus need to touch up da grill an front bumper...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Awesome work on the Cutlass D.:thumbsup: :worship: 
Hinge work is trick and excellent job on the jambs and suspension.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

My bad I just noticed my comment was in the quoted part.. I was encasing if the seats were from a kit but I read back u scratch built them sick as mods u get down bro!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 18 2011, 07:00 PM~20367696
> *more 442 Olds progress pics...comin along nice. cant wait for da paint to get here...got me all hyped up. \m/
> 
> 
> ...



That's just sick bro!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Master D at it again,Flawless work Homie..   :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LOOKS VERY GOOD MASTER-D


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged+Apr 18 2011, 08:36 PM~20367947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx carnal Tingos...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Yo D! I got-ju! Here ya go bro, new badge... floss it proudly...t-shirts coming your way real soon!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 10:22 PM~20399454
> *Yo D! I got-ju! Here ya go bro, new badge... floss it proudly...t-shirts coming your way real soon!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! u da man Raul bro'...u know ima wear it proudly. L.U.G.K.!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

insane work on the cutty :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Apr 23 2011, 12:46 AM~20400536
> *insane work on the cutty  :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jus a lil video i put together last nite...wasn't easy tryin to get all dem pics on a slide show. jus basically all da pics of my '72 Olds an a few update pics of my '99 Silverado...jus to show da guys on youtube wat i been workin on. thought i'd still show da vid on here...jus for da heck of it. lol...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 23 2011, 05:04 AM~20401378
> *jus a lil video i put together last nite...wasn't easy tryin to get all dem pics on a slide show. jus basically all da pics of my '72 Olds an a few update pics of my '99 Silverado...jus to show da guys on youtube wat i been workin on. thought i'd still show da vid on here...jus for da heck of it. lol...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 18 2011, 06:00 PM~20367696
> *more 442 Olds progress pics...comin along nice. cant wait for da paint to get here...got me all hyped up. \m/
> 
> 
> ...


damn D you goin hard homie bad ass work! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 23 2011, 03:04 AM~20401378
> *jus a lil video i put together last nite...wasn't easy tryin to get all dem pics on a slide show. jus basically all da pics of my '72 Olds an a few update pics of my '99 Silverado...jus to show da guys on youtube wat i been workin on. thought i'd still show da vid on here...jus for da heck of it. lol...
> 
> 
> ...


 ha ha ha ha...D you mutha fu#ka!
I am so proud of you i dont what to do! you know the hydro love's to see build vid's!
I love how you always narrate in your vid's.. (i never take the time to learn that)
I just slap a bunch of pictures together with some music, and then right a book about
it later! lol that cutlass is cool as fuck.. you almost made the door jams look easy?
and I love the trunk work with the speakers and the amp in the center.. that shit looks like a stereo shop molded it in the trunk...
The sound track reminds me of the Canadian band TRIUMPH.. then the truck is outstanding.. bro... I love the second set of wheels much better than the first...
and the homicide doors is a gangster ass touch! that took some real imagination..
Get down bro! L.U.G.K. got some heat coming out of Mississippi Wey!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Apr 23 2011, 01:55 PM~20402877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...u know i had to bro'. da narration is pretty easy once u get da hang of it...u should try Windows Movie Maker. u can upload vids u shoot off ur camera...like lets say u have 3 short vids, u can make it all one whole. den u can also upload a sound track...any mp3 track will work. as long as u narrate who da song is by...ur not gonna get hit my youtube sayin dat is copy right. den u make da project file video into a movie file...frm dere u can upload it to youtube. lol...
da homicide door idea came frm youtube...lol. Dig hook'd up da idea...i jus thought i'd put it on a build. an if it wasn't for Tingos sendin me dat set of wheels...it jus wouldn't look rite. lol...appreciate all da help frm da guys.
thanx a lot Hydro bro'...wit out L.U.G.K. an da members, i wouldnt b puttin all my shit out like dis.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 23 2011, 06:50 PM~20404711
> *lol...thanx JC bro'.
> thanx Johnny bro'...appreciate it.
> lol...u know i had to bro'. da narration is pretty easy once u get da hang of it...u should try Windows Movie Maker. u can upload vids u shoot off ur camera...like lets say u have 3 short vids, u can make it all one whole. den u can also upload a sound track...any mp3 track will work. as long as u narrate who da song is by...ur not gonna get hit my youtube sayin dat is copy right. den u make da project file video into a movie file...frm dere u can upload it to youtube. lol...
> ...


 Good stuff, I use windows movie some of my vid's.. :biggrin: I will try again for 
a compilation of all the builds that have not made it to video..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

THAT PAINT IS ON ITS WAY D.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Good Lookin Out Tingo,Bad as Video D.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 24 2011, 04:01 AM~20406920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Machio bro'... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice work you puttin in on the cutlass !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 11:56 PM~20428692
> *Nice  work  you    puttin  in on the  cutlass !
> *


thanx Mini... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 27 2011, 12:07 AM~20428785
> *thanx Mini... :biggrin:
> *


Yup and that video was alrite alot of projects !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 12:09 AM~20428804
> *Yup    and  that  video was  alrite  alot  of  projects  !
> *


yea, i got more projects to do after i finish wit dat Silverado an Cutlass...i have a '55 Chevy an a '55 Ford trucks. both brand new kits... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 23 2011, 04:04 AM~20401378
> *jus a lil video i put together last nite...wasn't easy tryin to get all dem pics on a slide show. jus basically all da pics of my '72 Olds an a few update pics of my '99 Silverado...jus to show da guys on youtube wat i been workin on. thought i'd still show da vid on here...jus for da heck of it. lol...
> 
> 
> ...


almost missed this one man.. NICE


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

a wey just ordered the vintage door hinges for my 37 & 39 chevy's.a ver que pasa wey con esta chingadera.lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey D. check in with us, let us know that you made it through that tornado shit?
and i hope we dont have anybody else that was hit hard by the recent events..!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Apr 27 2011, 02:17 PM~20432236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx a lot bro'...shit was crazy! a tornado touch down bout 20mins away frm here...i dont know wat time it was. im all good tho...

youtube has a video of where it hit...a park near town. which is like 3miles frm where i live...an another mile rite outside of town. it says not to rebroadcast so i'll send u da link here...so u can check it out urself.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XInx2RsPIz8

4miles frm where i stay... :angel: to everyone n dat area :angel:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Man I Just Glad, You cool.. Its some crazy shit..
Hand in there.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 30 2011, 12:59 AM~20452288
> *Man I Just Glad, You cool.. Its some crazy shit..
> Hand in there.
> *


thanx bro'...it really is some crazy shit, haven't heard if anyone got injured or anything. hope not tho...


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

:biggrin: hey d any updates on the caprice


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@May 1 2011, 12:40 PM~20459233
> *:biggrin: hey d any updates on the caprice
> *


not yet bro'...waitin to get da projects down. Machio has so much on his table rite now...jus need to insert da grill on da front bumper (photo-ech). :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

got a lil progress on da Cutlass...jus need to do a lil foil'n an decals before i clear. 

Intense Blue Pearl by Dupli-Color an a White Primer for interior parts...























































engine block painted da same color as body...wit silver


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 27 2011, 12:17 PM~20432236
> *almost missed this one man.. NICE
> *


cutty looking clean D and the video is dope much props!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Cutty is tight nice choice on the color makes it stand real good. With interior. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+May 1 2011, 10:50 PM~20462633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx carnal...didn't know if it would b da rite choice to make. but it does make it look good... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Cutty is dope! Like that paint scheme on it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 1 2011, 09:11 PM~20462939
> *Cutty is dope! Like that paint scheme on it
> *


 x 2 i love me some duplicolor. right about now.. car is looking good man..
the interior is really crisp and clean..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+May 1 2011, 11:11 PM~20462939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Hydro bro'...its far frm bein done. but its gettin dere...jus need to clean up a few more spots an it should b ready. :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Cutlass looks good in that blue,going to look real nice with the chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 2 2011, 02:19 AM~20464345
> *Cutlass looks good in that blue,going to look real nice with the chrome :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro'...i hear dat. i need to do a few more parts...den foil, jus my luck tho. i dont have any foil at da moment...plus decals an clear.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bad ass work D,cutti is Bangin..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

the cutty's looking great!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+May 2 2011, 06:11 AM~20464673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Sin bro'...its gettin dere. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 2 2011, 12:38 AM~20464388
> *thanx bro'...i hear dat. i need to do a few more parts...den foil, jus my luck tho. i dont have any foil at da moment...plus decals an clear.
> *


 If your store got taken away by the tornado? let me know I will hook you up with 
the evil foil!..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 3 2011, 02:03 PM~20475734
> *If your store got taken away by the tornado? let me know I will hook you up with
> the evil foil!..
> *


lol!!! idk...i hope it didnt take it away. but thanx bro'...i found some foil on a box an slowly peal'd it off. started foilin da '72 Cutlass last nite...hope it turns out good. got da trunk foiled...now workin on da rear trim near da deck lid for da rag top. plannin on foilin da deck lid also...something different. 

i'll shoot some pics later tonite an post dem up... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 3 2011, 08:22 PM~20479638
> *lol!!! idk...i hope it didnt take it away. but thanx bro'...i found some foil on a box an slowly peal'd it off. started foilin da '72 Cutlass last nite...hope it turns out good. got da trunk foiled...now workin on da rear trim near da deck lid for da rag top. plannin on foilin da deck lid also...something different.
> 
> i'll shoot some pics later tonite an post dem up... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

QUE ONDA WEY,GOT SOME D'S FOR YOU.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+May 5 2011, 03:58 PM~20491593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat up bigdog... :wave:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz good fam!! :wave: :420: :420:  :biggrin:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

cutlas lookin good d


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+May 6 2011, 08:34 AM~20496239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx hopper bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

been a while since i posted any progress...but here is a lil something on da '72 Cutlass. got da body all foil'd up...now jus need to paint da doors, spoiler, an a few interior pieces. as soon as i get those done...i can foil da doors an shoot some clear.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 7 2011, 11:40 PM~20506144
> *been a while since i posted any progress...but here is a lil something on da '72 Cutlass. got da body all foil'd up...now jus need to paint da doors, spoiler, an a few interior pieces. as soon as i get those done...i can foil da doors an shoot some clear.
> 
> 
> ...


 whats up family? the cut dogg is coming alone nicely..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 8 2011, 01:44 AM~20506166
> *whats up family?  the cut dogg is coming  alone nicely..
> *


wat up Hydro :wave: :biggrin: thanx bro'...its slowly gettin dere. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

It looks bad ass homie u did a great job. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 7 2011, 11:40 PM~20506144
> *been a while since i posted any progress...but here is a lil something on da '72 Cutlass. got da body all foil'd up...now jus need to paint da doors, spoiler, an a few interior pieces. as soon as i get those done...i can foil da doors an shoot some clear.
> 
> 
> ...


cutty looking clean d nice work homie! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+May 8 2011, 10:39 AM~20507155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx mero-mero...jus tryin to keep up wit da big dawgs. :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

wus up D, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

great job D :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+May 9 2011, 09:13 AM~20513004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Sinicle bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 8 2011, 12:40 AM~20506144
> *been a while since i posted any progress...but here is a lil something on da '72 Cutlass. got da body all foil'd up...now jus need to paint da doors, spoiler, an a few interior pieces. as soon as i get those done...i can foil da doors an shoot some clear.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WEY.YOU MAKING ME A BELEIVER ON HOT RODS NOW,LOOKS GOOD MASTER-D


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 09:20 AM~20528681
> *DAMN WEY.YOU MAKING ME A BELEIVER ON HOT RODS NOW,LOOKS GOOD MASTER-D
> *


thanx wey :tongue: we both know u would roll n a hot rod...lol. jus tryin my best to make it look good... :biggrin: its jus bout dere. jus needs some clear coat an a few other parts painted...before it all comes together. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cuuty is lookin good bro !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 12 2011, 08:18 AM~20536221
> *Cuuty is lookin good bro !
> *


thanx Trend bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

a few more updates on my '72 Olds 442...its gettin a lot closer to bein finished. jus a few more things to take care of... :biggrin: 









































































been really humid out here lately...an suppose to rain today an through out da nite. dont know wen i'll b able to clear it...maybe some time next week. :uh: :run: bak to da chill wagon... :biggrin: :drama: :roflmao:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Lookinn Sick wey.. :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 13 2011, 04:37 AM~20544013
> *a few more updates on my '72 Olds 442...its gettin a lot closer to bein finished. jus a few more things to take care of... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that mofos coming together! looking good!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 13 2011, 03:37 AM~20544013
> *a few more updates on my '72 Olds 442...its gettin a lot closer to bein finished. jus a few more things to take care of... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn you gettin down master D cutty looking clean bro! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420:  :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Cutty is clean wey. :wow: :thumbsup: 

Yeah I hear u on the rain it's raining up here since yesterday can't clear my 64 neither.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking clean bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one+May 13 2011, 05:49 AM~20544028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Dig...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 13 2011, 04:37 AM~20544013
> *a few more updates on my '72 Olds 442...its gettin a lot closer to bein finished. jus a few more things to take care of... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEED TO BUILD ME A CAR WEY.MASTER-D


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thank car is going to be really nice homie..
I hope your doing okay? with that fuckin river situation?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+May 21 2011, 10:52 AM~20598706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro', i got it all mocked up an ready for da update...only a few things left to do. clear, wet sand, an polish...i'll get some pics on here later on dis evenin or tonite. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jus a few more things to do to dis an it'll b a finish build...hope my lil bro' will like it. i don't feel like givin it up...but i promised i'd build him something. 

"Undisputed" 95% done... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 22 2011, 01:24 AM~20602484
> *jus a few more things to do to dis an it'll b a finish build...hope my lil bro' will like it. i don't feel like givin it up...but i promised i'd build him something.
> 
> "Undisputed" 95% done... :biggrin:
> ...



looks bad ass homie. :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
take some outside pics bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 22 2011, 12:15 PM~20603781
> *looks bad ass homie.  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> take some outside pics bro.
> *


 :wow: agreed !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 22 2011, 10:15 AM~20603781
> *looks bad ass homie.  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> take some outside pics bro.
> *


 real shit D.. that Old's came really clean.. I love the trunk the doors and everything.
Got to see sum outdoor pics..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 22 2011, 12:24 AM~20602484
> *jus a few more things to do to dis an it'll b a finish build...hope my lil bro' will like it. i don't feel like givin it up...but i promised i'd build him something.
> 
> "Undisputed" 95% done... :biggrin:
> ...


WTF-CLEAN


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+May 22 2011, 12:15 PM~20603781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Tingos wey...its almost done. cant wait to shoot da clear...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 22 2011, 02:24 AM~20602484
> *jus a few more things to do to dis an it'll b a finish build...hope my lil bro' will like it. i don't feel like givin it up...but i promised i'd build him something.
> 
> "Undisputed" 95% done... :biggrin:
> ...


I love this! If it was real, I'd drive the hell out of it!! :cool!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 22 2011, 04:47 PM~20604786
> *thanx bro'...i havent put any clear on it yet. but as soon as i do...i'll shoot some outside pics for da club thread.
> thanx Trend bro'...no clear on it yet, outside pics after i do clear it. :biggrin:
> thanx Hydro bro'...i jus need to clear it, den i'll shoot some out door pics for da club thread.
> ...


Is going to be shining. Can't wait to see it. Homie.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 21 2011, 11:24 PM~20602484
> *jus a few more things to do to dis an it'll b a finish build...hope my lil bro' will like it. i don't feel like givin it up...but i promised i'd build him something.
> 
> "Undisputed" 95% done... :biggrin:
> ...


bad ass!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420:  :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Undisputed looks great bro. love the details you put into this.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+May 22 2011, 10:48 PM~20606925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Dig bro'...i thought bout wirin up da motor. mite give it a shot...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Undisputed 98% done...but still considered a finish build. 























































here u go JC an Trend...outdoors pics u both wanted. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 29 2011, 07:47 PM~20652908
> *Undisputed 98% done...but still considered a finish build.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: need some sunlight but there is some shine on the paint :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

thanx JC bro'...but dem pics r n sunlight. was n da evenin...dats prolly y u cant really c it. but it does got a shine...da pics dont do it no justice.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

you know the cutty is hot..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> you know the cutty is hot..


thanx Hydro bro'...means a lot wey.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

You gonna have to sell me that if you keep it wey.clean than a mfo


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> You gonna have to sell me that if you keep it wey.clean than a mfo


thanx bro'...i would if i were keepin it. but dis one is gonna b shipped out to AZ for my lil bro'...i hope he's gonna like it.:x::x::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DAMN INTERNATIONAL PLAYA WITH A PASS PORT.JUST LIKE ME.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> DAMN INTERNATIONAL PLAYA WITH A PASS PORT.JUST LIKE ME.


coast to coast bro'...:h5::run::nicoderm:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

cutty is clean ass hell!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> cutty is clean ass hell!! :thumbsup:


thanx Hockn bro'...:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wus up D,nice finish homie,lookin verry clean..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YOU READY FOR MY PROJECT WEY?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> Undisputed 98% done...but still considered a finish build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one tough build bro! Clean build!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> Wus up D,nice finish homie,lookin verry clean..


thanx Machio bro'...gotta try an stay up dere wit da big dawgs like u, Pina, Raul, Tingos, Taz, Sinicle, Hydro, Mario, JC, an Lil Chris. 



TINGOS said:


> YOU READY FOR MY PROJECT WEY?


any time bro'...lmk wen, so i can clear off my table. 



65rivi said:


> That is one tough build bro! Clean build!


thanx Raul bro'...it aint no Stranglehold, Leathal Weapon, Machio's red '64, or Tingos's bomb. but at lease its a finished build.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Undisputed...100% done



















76 Caprice ready for Machio wen ever he is...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> Undisputed...100% done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN -D- YO WORK IS KILLER WEY.DOWN ASS *****


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> DAMN -D- YO WORK IS KILLER WEY.DOWN ASS *****


thanx Tingos bro'...cant wait to c u put ur touch on it as well. dat '76 is gonna b off da hook after u an Machio put ur magic on it... :worship: el reyes :worship: Tingos/ Machio :worship:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

'76 front end...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

the hard lines look great! I love these working suspensions:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good homie. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sinicle said:


> the hard lines look great! I love these working suspensions:thumbsup:


thanx Sinicle bro'...it aint no Master Sin details, but something good enough.



OFDatTX said:


> Looks good homie. :wow: :thumbsup:


thanx JC bro'...had to put a lil more detail into it.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> '76 front end...



HELL YEAH -D- LOOKS BETTER THAN I IMAGINED IT.MASTER-D GETTING DOWN


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> '76 front end...


thats lookin clean D much props detail loolking on point bro!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin::worship::drama:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> thanx Sinicle bro'...it aint no Master Sin details, but something good enough.
> :no: it's a LOT better than "good enough"!!!!!!!! that shit looks 1:1!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanx Dig bro'...



TINGOS said:


> HELL YEAH -D- LOOKS BETTER THAN I IMAGINED IT.MASTER-D GETTING DOWN


always gotta get down for L.U.G.K. cant let mero-mero Johnny down...or da rest of ya's el reyes



pina's LRM replica said:


> thats lookin clean D much props detail loolking on point bro!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin::worship::drama:


thanx mero-mero...dem boots on top gives it a nice touch.



sinicle said:


> dfwr83 said:
> 
> 
> > thanx Sinicle bro'...it aint no Master Sin details, but something good enough.
> ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

No shit,D,u the man,nice work wey.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

good job on that suspension!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im diggin the grill!! how did you open it up?! dremel thin sand to the back?!
that custom top is the shit! i got a 64 from back in the day that matches that pretty close!! and NO i never finished it!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Shit in here is SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> No shit,D,u the man,nice work wey.


thanx Machio bro'...



customcoupe68 said:


> good job on that suspension!!


thanx bro'...



hocknberry said:


> im diggin the grill!! how did you open it up?! dremel thin sand to the back?!
> that custom top is the shit! i got a 64 from back in the day that matches that pretty close!! and NO i never finished it!!


wats up Hock bro'...i used all different methods to open da grill. i started off wit a broken tip blade...jus use da bak side of it like how u would do wen ur cuttin out a trunk. jus jus smooth'n da rest out wit a sandin stick...an n my case, a nail filer. da metal nail filer...works really good an gets into some tight space like corners. 
Machio is da one who cut da body up...im only workin on da other parts. lol...



Tonioseven said:


> Shit in here is SPECTACULAR!!!


thanx Tonio bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i finished da grill, i finished da front cylinders...now i managed to fit n a fire wall. still got a few things to do...but as soon as im done wit dat. it'll b takin da trip bak to D-Town for Machio an Tingos to put dey're magic on it. i've put so many hrs into dis...i hope da guys will like it, cuz pics don't do it any justice. everything will b re-primed before i send it bak...an like i said before, Thanx to Machio for lettin me put my touch on it. here r a few pics...


----------



## PaulaM (Jun 20, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

PaulaM said:


> :biggrin:


thanx PaulaM...:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

:uh::dunno::banghead::run::inout:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> i finished da grill, i finished da front cylinders...now i managed to fit n a fire wall. still got a few things to do...but as soon as im done wit dat. it'll b takin da trip bak to D-Town for Machio an Tingos to put dey're magic on it. i've put so many hrs into dis...i hope da guys will like it, cuz pics don't do it any justice. everything will b re-primed before i send it bak...an like i said before, Thanx to Machio for lettin me put my touch on it. here r a few pics...


keep adding & doing stuff wey then you gonna have to wire it up like a real car to turn this bitch on wey.lol.

GREAT WORK MASTER-D


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dfwr83 said:


> i finished da grill, i finished da front cylinders...now i managed to fit n a fire wall. still got a few things to do...but as soon as im done wit dat. it'll b takin da trip bak to D-Town for Machio an Tingos to put dey're magic on it. i've put so many hrs into dis...i hope da guys will like it, cuz pics don't do it any justice. everything will b re-primed before i send it bak...an like i said before, Thanx to Machio for lettin me put my touch on it. here r a few pics...


 welcome to the mad house! this is going to be super sick when its finished..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> i finished da grill, i finished da front cylinders...now i managed to fit n a fire wall. still got a few things to do...but as soon as im done wit dat. it'll b takin da trip bak to D-Town for Machio an Tingos to put dey're magic on it. i've put so many hrs into dis...i hope da guys will like it, cuz pics don't do it any justice. everything will b re-primed before i send it bak...an like i said before, Thanx to Machio for lettin me put my touch on it. here r a few pics...



Man D... you are on fire with this one!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> i finished da grill, i finished da front cylinders...now i managed to fit n a fire wall. still got a few things to do...but as soon as im done wit dat. it'll b takin da trip bak to D-Town for Machio an Tingos to put dey're magic on it. i've put so many hrs into dis...i hope da guys will like it, cuz pics don't do it any justice. everything will b re-primed before i send it bak...an like i said before, Thanx to Machio for lettin me put my touch on it. here r a few pics...


 yo D you gettin down with this one this sum of you best work much props homie!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> yo D you gettin down with this one this sum of you best work much props homie!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::worship:


X2 homie much props this glass house is bad ass can't wait to see the candy paint that Machio going to do is going to be clean. No doubt homie.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> keep adding & doing stuff wey then you gonna have to wire it up like a real car to turn this bitch on wey.lol.
> 
> GREAT WORK MASTER-D


thanx bro'...u know i still got a lil more to do. got another good idea for da trunk...:biggrin:



Hydrohype said:


> welcome to the mad house! this is going to be super sick when its finished..


thanx Hydro bro'...im count'n on dis one to b sik.:thumbsup:



65rivi said:


> Man D... you are on fire with this one!


thanx Raul...means a lot bro'.



pina's LRM replica said:


> yo D you gettin down with this one this sum of you best work much props homie!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::worship:


thanx Johnny bro'...gotta roll wit L.U.G.K. el reyes. get down like da rest of u...



OFDatTX said:


> X2 homie much props this glass house is bad ass can't wait to see the candy paint that Machio going to do is going to be clean. No doubt homie.


thanx JC bro'...u know Machio will get down on dis, an wit da INTERIOR KING Tingos touch will only make it all pop


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

wus up D,looking good up in here..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> wus up D,looking good up in here..


chillin as usual bro'...had to change da door panels a lil on da '76. also hinged up da trunk...workin on da jams for it. gotta figure out how to make da trunk open up a lil more...hardly opens rite now. i'll post up some pics after i get all of it done...should b able to send it bak soon. hope u an Tingos r ready to throw something down on it...:run::run::nicoderm:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

76 IS LOOKING SWEET ....SUSPENSION WORK IS NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> 76 IS LOOKING SWEET ....SUSPENSION WORK IS NICE:thumbsup:


thanx bro'...means a lot.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is jus a lil update on da trunk...jus need to clean up da jams an re-prime everything before sendin it bak to Machio. i'll get some pics after i lay down some primer...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

lovin it man, some fresh ideas you've executed flawlessly. Madhouse indeed Markie!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that thing is SICK!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> lovin it man, some fresh ideas you've executed flawlessly. Madhouse indeed Markie!


thanx Dig bro'...everything is comin together. jus gonna shoot everything wit 2 more coats of primer...wet sand it, last photo shoot, den sendin it bak to Machio. its gonna b bad ass after him an Tingos get through wit it...



sinicle said:


> that thing is SICK!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanx Sin bro'...glad u like it. appreciate da comment...means a lot to me wey.:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:wow::wow::wow::wow: dam bro this top work homie I like the way the trunk opens and the way u did the jams. Am serious this top work wey. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> :wow::wow::wow::wow: dam bro this top work homie I like the way the trunk opens and the way u did the jams. Am serious this top work wey. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


thanx JC bro'...means a lot wey.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Daaammm,sick..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> here is jus a lil update on da trunk...jus need to clean up da jams an re-prime everything before sendin it bak to Machio. i'll get some pics after i lay down some primer...


\\THATS A BADASS IDEAH D.I REALLY LIKE THAT


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

that g-house is the shit!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> Daaammm,sick..


thanx Machio bro'...jus tryin something different for da trunk. thinkin bout makin some connectors for da battery cables...also some pumps, can't wait for da cast'd pumps. but we'll c wat happens...hopefully i can get it bak to u some time next week. gettin into dat, not wantin to build mode again...gonna try an do it up before it really hits. lol...



TINGOS said:


> \\THATS A BADASS IDEAH D.I REALLY LIKE THAT


jus something different wey...glad u guys like it so far.:thumbsup:



hocknberry said:


> that g-house is the shit!!!


thanx Hock bro'...its almost ready to get sent bak to Machio for da final touches.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

finally gettin bak n da groove...startin to like how dis '99 Silverado's turnin out. jus some minor work done...jus bout ready for paint. jus a few more lil details to work n...here is a few pics. lmk wat u think...:thumbsup::run:

" '99 Problems "


































































































































































sry so many pics...thought it was time to catch up wit da club. everyone else thread is movin...but mine. :banghead::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

dfwr83 said:


> finally gettin bak n da groove...startin to like how dis '99 Silverado's turnin out. jus some minor work done...jus bout ready for paint. jus a few more lil details to work n...here is a few pics. lmk wat u think...:thumbsup::run:
> 
> " '99 Problems "
> 
> ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ok,you are no longer Master D,its DR. D,hands down,one of the badest trucks I've seen..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn D you got down that truck is the shit much props we gonna have to hook that paint job up for you!:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> finally gettin bak n da groove...startin to like how dis '99 Silverado's turnin out. jus some minor work done...jus bout ready for paint. jus a few more lil details to work n...here is a few pics. lmk wat u think...:thumbsup::run:
> 
> " '99 Problems ' "
> 
> ...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> finally gettin bak n da groove...startin to like how dis '99 Silverado's turnin out. jus some minor work done...jus bout ready for paint. jus a few more lil details to work n...here is a few pics. lmk wat u think...:thumbsup::run:
> 
> " '99 Problems "
> 
> ...




Truck is BAD! everything about it is crazy.... can't wait to see the paint on this bad boy!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ds fina do it up on the Paintjob for this one,we been talkin about the paint sceam,I have no dout its gona be one for da books.Jack of all Trades.Dr.D.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dang D,this reminds me of when fools use to roll on them d's with tthem trucks wey.looks good my nigg


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

GREAT FUCKIN WORK! the detail is through the fucking roof! Too many things to mention individually, the whole fucking thing is AWESOME!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

machio said:


> Ok,you are no longer Master D,its DR. D,hands down,one of the badest trucks I've seen..


 X2!! This a mufukkin masterpiece here man. 99 problems n this kit aint 1


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


>





machio said:


> Ok,you are no longer Master D,its DR. D,hands down,one of the badest trucks I've seen..





pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn D you got down that truck is the shit much props we gonna have to hook that paint job up for you!:thumbsup:





OFDatTX said:


> dfwr83 said:
> 
> 
> > finally gettin bak n da groove...startin to like how dis '99 Silverado's turnin out. jus some minor work done...jus bout ready for paint. jus a few more lil details to work n...here is a few pics. lmk wat u think...:thumbsup::run:
> ...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i like how da grill turned out...i thought i was gonna have to buy me a photo-etch grill frm ScaleDreams. 

" '99 Problems "









did da head lights wit a sharpie...color'd da inside to keep dat shine, an to keep it frm changin colors wen u turn it. hopefully i'll b able to paint da door panels tomorrow...along wit a few other parts before gettin into paintin da body.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dfwr83 said:


> i like how da grill turned out...i thought i was gonna have to buy me a photo-etch grill frm ScaleDreams.
> 
> " '99 Problems "
> 
> ...


Dr D. you know your gonna have to do another video about this, once its' complete!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> Dr D. you know your gonna have to do another video about this, once its' complete!


u know it bro'...ima prolly shoot a few vids, den edit to make it one whole vid. now dat i know how to do dat...i aint gotta worry bout tryin to make one whole vid.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-740/Chevy-Grill-Spanish-Castle/Detail.bok

hey i didnt even think til now, I've got this grill if you want it. not sure if it'll work with the theme you got going on here. :dunno: I had bought it thinking it'd fit on Sho Nuff, but it was too small :twak:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

progress pics of '99 Problems...got some paint down on it. gonna hit it wit one more thing an add clear...excuse da minor flaws.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice Work D,u naild it.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh shit oh shit !!!! That truck sick dam patterns flow with truk real good wey. Can't wait to see the finish look bro!! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::drama:uffin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> Nice Work D,u naild it.


Master of da maskin tape...el rey Machio approves my paint job. guess im doin something rite...:bowrofl::yes::x::tongue:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Oh shit oh shit !!!! That truck sick dam patterns flow with truk real good wey. Can't wait to see the finish look bro!! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::drama:uffin:


thanx JC carnal...means a lot wey.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> progress pics of '99 Problems...got some paint down on it. gonna hit it wit one more thing an add clear...excuse da minor flaws.


 that came out good D nice job homie practice makes perfect!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> that came out good D nice job homie practice makes perfect!!:thumbsup:


thanx mero-mero...i hear ya bro'. im gonna need more practice...so it aint gonna b my first or last time doin patterns. 



Tonioseven said:


>


haha...dat pics funny bro'. thanx Tonio...means a lot bro'.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> progress pics of '99 Problems...got some paint down on it. gonna hit it wit one more thing an add clear...excuse da minor flaws.





LOOKS BADASS BRO!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*DANG*



dfwr83 said:


> progress pics of '99 Problems...got some paint down on it. gonna hit it wit one more thing an add clear...excuse da minor flaws.


COMMIN TO LIFE MASTER-D.LOOKS REAL GOOD WEY.YO THEM SPEAKERS IN PERSON ARE RETARDED WEY.tHEM LIKE SOME REAL SPEAKERS.


----------



## fatcity209 (Jul 30, 2011)

Great looking builds bro.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> LOOKS BADASS BRO!!


thanx D.L.O. bro'...appreciate it 



TINGOS said:


> COMMIN TO LIFE MASTER-D.LOOKS REAL GOOD WEY.YO THEM SPEAKERS IN PERSON ARE RETARDED WEY.tHEM LIKE SOME REAL SPEAKERS.


dem scratch built speaker n da '76 u mean...jus made of a rim lip, paper clips, air cleaner, an masking tape. big 15in speakers...make dem 10 an 12s look really small. haha...



fatcity209 said:


> Great looking builds bro.


thanx bro'...means a lot.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sneek peek at my next project...'55 Ford Stepside. already notch'd out da frame...rear workin suspension. fixin to start on da front suspension tonite...hope to have dat done by da mornin. gonna go get on it now...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> sneek peek at my next project...'55 Ford Stepside. already notch'd out da frame...rear workin suspension. fixin to start on da front suspension tonite...hope to have dat done by da mornin. gonna go get on it now...


NOWAY JOSE,MAKE IT GO LOWER.LOL.SEE WHAT YOU DO ON THIS WEY.MASTER-D IN THE HOUSE


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> sneek peek at my next project...'55 Ford Stepside. already notch'd out da frame...rear workin suspension. fixin to start on da front suspension tonite...hope to have dat done by da mornin. gonna go get on it now...


 cant wait to see what you do with this one D nice projects!:roflmao::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dfwr83 said:


> progress pics of '99 Problems...got some paint down on it. gonna hit it wit one more thing an add clear...excuse da minor flaws.


D this is just bitchin bro!! Sikk sikk work homie!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> NOWAY JOSE,MAKE IT GO LOWER.LOL.SEE WHAT YOU DO ON THIS WEY.MASTER-D IN THE HOUSE


dat shit is like a 16th inch off da ground bro'...lol. should i make it lay out...



pina's LRM replica said:


> cant wait to see what you do with this one D nice projects!:roflmao::thumbsup:uffin:


thanx mero-mero Johnny...u know ima do it up. c wat happens...lol



Scur-rape-init said:


> D this is just bitchin bro!! Sikk sikk work homie!


thanx bro'...means a lot, appreciate it.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> sneek peek at my next project...'55 Ford Stepside. already notch'd out da frame...rear workin suspension. fixin to start on da front suspension tonite...hope to have dat done by da mornin. gonna go get on it now...


already havin problems wit da rear suspension...so moved on to da front for now. jus need to figure out how to make it all work...:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

if that's a leaf spring rear end, just swap it out for a newer coiled rear end.....if that'd help:dunno:
I've always had issues with leafs, the only way I've ever gotten them to work is to build each leaf spring and stack'em like a 1:1.
but I'm sure whatever you do, it'll be sick as usual:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


> if that's a leaf spring rear end, just swap it out for a newer coiled rear end.....if that'd help:dunno:
> I've always had issues with leafs, the only way I've ever gotten them to work is to build each leaf spring and stack'em like a 1:1.
> but I'm sure whatever you do, it'll be sick as usual:thumbsup::worship:


x's 2


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that old Ford is gonna be cool!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sinicle said:


> if that's a leaf spring rear end, just swap it out for a newer coiled rear end.....if that'd help:dunno:
> I've always had issues with leafs, the only way I've ever gotten them to work is to build each leaf spring and stack'em like a 1:1.
> but I'm sure whatever you do, it'll be sick as usual:thumbsup::worship:





TINGOS said:


> x's 2





dig_derange said:


> that old Ford is gonna be cool!!


thanx fellas...but dis is new, even for me. da rear features a full independent suspension...was tryin to make it work. an it did for a while...but da stablizin arms were either too short, or too long. so every time i went to lift it...one side of da wheel would tuck on top, an da other would push out on top. mite jus convert it bak to a straight axle...at lease until i can figure it out. :thumbsup: aint no biggie...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Always good work up in here! Keep it up bro!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Always good work up in here! Keep it up bro!


thanx Tonio bro'...means a lot.uffin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

good work on the truck homie that bed set up brings back days when minitrucks craze started that bed setup was the shit!! good job:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

that truck is bad ass homie, the suspension aint no joke looks bad ass !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> good work on the truck homie that bed set up brings back days when minitrucks craze started that bed setup was the shit!! good job:thumbsup:


thanx Gil...appreciate it bro', means a lot.



OFDatTX said:


> that truck is bad ass homie, the suspension aint no joke looks bad ass !


thanx JC bro'...i still got a lot more to do to it. gotta tweak some spots...dont know wat i got myself into on dis one wey. idk if i can pull it off...im all scrambled rite now, dk y its not workin out like i want it to. gonna go bak to da drawin board...mite take me some time before i get more done on it. n da mean time...ima get bak on my '99, gonna finish dis bytch. tired of lookin at it sittin dere...haha


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

finish re-paintin da bed liner...screw'd it up da first time. first time ever usin a gel pen for pinstripes...excuse da flaws an imperfections. gonna keep practicin wit it...but dis truck is gonna b hit wit 2 more coats of clear. wet sand an polished out...den final assembly, one more for 2011.

99 Problems


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> finish re-paintin da bed liner...screw'd it up da first time. first time ever usin a gel pen for pinstripes...excuse da flaws an imperfections. gonna keep practicin wit it...but dis truck is gonna b hit wit 2 more coats of clear. wet sand an polished out...den final assembly, one more for 2011.
> 
> 99 Problems


DAMN -D- I WAS WONDERING WHY YOU HAD GAPS IN THE GREEN.LOOKS GOOD MASTER-D.WHAT YOU GONNA NEXT WEY?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I think you did pretty damn good with that pen!:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> I think you did pretty damn good with that pen!:thumbsup:


x2 That looks tight homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

x3!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> DAMN -D- I WAS WONDERING WHY YOU HAD GAPS IN THE GREEN.LOOKS GOOD MASTER-D.WHAT YOU GONNA NEXT WEY?


thanx wey...jus gotta do da front body wit da stripes, clear an wet sand before polish. den all da lines for da hydro pumps...put it all together an have one more for 2011. '55s comin soon...Ford an Chevy. 



sinicle said:


> I think you did pretty damn good with that pen!:thumbsup:


thanx Sin bro'...



OFDatTX said:


> x2 That looks tight homie :thumbsup:


thanx JC...i did da best i could. 



dig_derange said:


> x3!!


thanx Dig...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> finish re-paintin da bed liner...screw'd it up da first time. first time ever usin a gel pen for pinstripes...excuse da flaws an imperfections. gonna keep practicin wit it...but dis truck is gonna b hit wit 2 more coats of clear. wet sand an polished out...den final assembly, one more for 2011.
> 
> 99 Problems


LOL....your 1st time with gel pen looks better then my 1st, 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th time!! came out nice!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> LOL....your 1st time with gel pen looks better then my 1st, 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th time!! came out nice!


wats up Hock...thanx bro', i got a art history so pinstripes is almost like drawin. it turn'd out aight...jus a few minor flaws n da lines. if it wasnt for dat body line...i know it would of came out a whole lot better. but it aint no thang...jus keep on practicin an sooner or later u'll get da hang of it.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

what's up with the updates homie? dieing to see the truck finished!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO MASTER-D.STAY AWAY FROM THE TORNADOS WEY.I KNOW THEY LOOK AMAZING BUT NOT FUN WHEN THEY GET TOO CLOSE.NIKKA BETTER TAKE COVER SOMEWHERE.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

paint looks good im diggin this truck


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

99 problems is looking killa D,keep up the awesome work.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sinicle said:


> what's up with the updates homie? dieing to see the truck finished!


wats up Sin...jus waitin on da weather to get better wey. i should have it done sometime next week...well all da body work. still waitin on a few other things before completion...



TINGOS said:


> YO MASTER-D.STAY AWAY FROM THE TORNADOS WEY.I KNOW THEY LOOK AMAZING BUT NOT FUN WHEN THEY GET TOO CLOSE.NIKKA BETTER TAKE COVER SOMEWHERE.


no doubt Tingos...still here wey. lol...



kykustoms said:


> paint looks good im diggin this truck


thanx KyKustoms bro'...



Damaged said:


> 99 problems is looking killa D,keep up the awesome work.


thanx Luke bro'...still got a few more minor parts to finish up.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> finish re-paintin da bed liner...screw'd it up da first time. first time ever usin a gel pen for pinstripes...excuse da flaws an imperfections. gonna keep practicin wit it...but dis truck is gonna b hit wit 2 more coats of clear. wet sand an polished out...den final assembly, one more for 2011.
> 
> 99 Problems


 damn D that looks damn good way!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Dats a good color combo D! Looks killer.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> damn D that looks damn good way!


thanx Johnny...



65rivi said:


> Dats a good color combo D! Looks killer.


what's up Raul...appreciate the comp bro'.

i lost so much time just kicking back the pass 2 or 3 weeks...not sure how long its been since i been out of action. haha...its all good though. i think its about time for me to get back to building...and figure i start typing rite. 

i was so down that i couldn't get motivated to build...i felt like none of my builds were worthy enough. sry fellas...i got to caught up in that. i have been working on my homie JC's optima batteries/tray...i am just about finish with them an should have them sent out on Tuesday...

just needed some time to get myself together...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here is some pics of my '55 Ford's rear suspension...i modified the front end as well as making the rear end work. i have big plans for this one...and working on a top secret modification. lol...so the truck is now back in its box on hold. those of you who know about the modification...plz keep it on the dl until it all comes together. 
yea, one side of the axle is shorter then the other...that is all fixed and is all in line now. just need to figure out how to mount my hydro cylinders...might go with some shocks instead of coil overs. we'll see how it all turns out...thanx D


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:wow: Top notch work as usual on the scratch building D :thumbsup: , that I.R.S looks trick as :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

X2,.u took it to a whole nother level,Nice Work..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Amazing work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> here is some pics of my '55 Ford's rear suspension...i modified the front end as well as making the rear end work. i have big plans for this one...and working on a top secret modification. lol...so the truck is now back in its box on hold. those of you who know about the modification...plz keep it on the dl until it all comes together.
> yea, one side of the axle is shorter then the other...that is all fixed and is all in line now. just need to figure out how to mount my hydro cylinders...might go with some shocks instead of coil overs. we'll see how it all turns out...thanx D


damn wey that looks like a jag rear end fool.super tight.MASTER-D bringing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

machio said:


> X2,.u took it to a whole nother level,Nice Work..


x100000000000000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Damaged said:


> :wow: Top notch work as usual on the scratch building D :thumbsup: , that I.R.S looks trick as :worship:


thanx Damaged bro'...thought i should try something different. 



machio said:


> X2,.u took it to a whole nother level,Nice Work..


thanx Machio carnal...always trying to show and impress. haha...



Sin7 said:


> Amazing work homie :thumbsup:


thanx bro'...



Tonioseven said:


>


what's up Tonio...thanx for the comp bro'. means a lot...



TINGOS said:


> damn wey that looks like a jag rear end fool.super tight.MASTER-D bringing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 you know me Tingos...always trying to bring something to the table wey.


sinicle said:


> x100000000000000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


thanx a lot Sin...its gonna only get better after you put your touch on it.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


thanx bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

first time ever scratch built aircraft pump with adex dump...with my new final look re-built pump.









































































final re-built look...ready for a 4 pump set up wit a single tank. coming soon...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*OMG !!!!!!!!!*_ Bro this stuff is sick ! Mad skills homie !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*OMG !!!!!!!!!*_ Bro this stuff is sick ! Mad skills homie !


thanx Trend bro'...means a lot homie


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

alright guys...since i had to put my '55 Ford aside for a few parts. i broke out my '55 Chevy an started working on it...the kit is missing a few minor parts. one was my bed floor...an if u know me, i scratch built the floor using jumbo craft sticks. also bought some HVAC chrome tape for my trim...here r the progress pics.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's cool bro. :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> That's cool bro. :wow::thumbsup:


thanx JC bro'...still got a lot of work to do. gonna start cutting up the frame...notch it out an probably have to cut the bed floor into 2. its all good though...i had that planned before i even finished the floor. just wanted to show how that wood looks using nothing but wood, glue, an chrome tape...just gonna have to wait on my front suspension parts to come back.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ds gone MAD,u killin it wey,


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> Ds gone MAD,u killin it wey,


forgot to take my crazy meds bro'...haha! thanx wey...just trying to go to the next level with this '55.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> alright guys...since i had to put my '55 Ford aside for a few parts. i broke out my '55 Chevy an started working on it...the kit is missing a few minor parts. one was my bed floor...an if u know me, i scratch built the floor using jumbo craft sticks. also bought some HVAC chrome tape for my trim...here r the progress pics.


thats the same thick foil tape I use on my kits wey.lol.I did the stripes on the 48 with it.yo truck is commin good.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn homie, nice work!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome detail D! the bed is PERFECT!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> here is some pics of my '55 Ford's rear suspension...i modified the front end as well as making the rear end work. i have big plans for this one...and working on a top secret modification. lol...so the truck is now back in its box on hold. those of you who know about the modification...plz keep it on the dl until it all comes together.
> yea, one side of the axle is shorter then the other...that is all fixed and is all in line now. just need to figure out how to mount my hydro cylinders...might go with some shocks instead of coil overs. we'll see how it all turns out...thanx D


man thats some badass working!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> thats the same thick foil tape I use on my kits wey.lol.I did the stripes on the 48 with it.yo truck is commin good.


hell yea...that's all i like to use wey. bmf is just way to thin bro'...easily tears. plus i like how this one is more like aluminum foil...



dig_derange said:


> damn homie, nice work!!


thanx Dig bro'...



sinicle said:


> awesome detail D! the bed is PERFECT!!!


thanx Sin bro'...i know it could b a lot more detail'd then that. but i thought i'd go for that look...maybe i'll do one better next time.



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> man thats some badass working!!!:thumbsup:


thanx Oldskool...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice-ass work!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Nice-ass work!!


thanx Tonio...still got a lot more ahead of me.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You're on the right track bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> You're on the right track bro!! :thumbsup:


i got some goodies coming soon for this Chevy an the Ford...i can't wait to get it all back an start working. just taking my time at the moment...i need me a curbside kit for the slow times. haha...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I feel you! I have MORE than enough projects, I just need time & motivation to finish them :dunno:. I sit down at the bench and I get builder's block.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> I feel you! I have MORE than enough projects, I just need time & motivation to finish them :dunno:. I sit down at the bench and I get builder's block.


i hear that bro'...i do the same if i have more then one project on my table. so i keep only one there now...right now i wanna start the rear suspension on that '55 Chevy but i also wanna finish Raul's aircraft pumps. so im stuck trying to make up my mind...lol.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Did u heat up a needle 2 make the hole on the frame?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Did u heat up a needle 2 make the hole on the frame?


i've seen it done that way...but no, i drilled them out. you can buy a set of drill bits at wal-mart for a dremel...bit starting from 1/32 to 1/8. unless you want to go the dangerous route...i punch my pilot hole, then use a pin that i just cut with a wire cutter. use the cut side for a drill bit...this will slip easy and end up poking yourself. so you got to be careful...i recommend using the dremel drill bits.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dont feel down D.Im trying too catch up wey.I have a bunch of interiors to knock out wey.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

pics of my '99 with the messed up lines...














































lines redone...all i have to do is clean it up a lil an shoot some clear. hope it works out this time...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

bed floor is just about done...just need to put a few more pieces n. also a lil more foil work an some clear for the final touch...im pleased with the results i got.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

you made a custom bed from wood sticks, right? the stain looks dead on!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> bed floor is just about done...just need to put a few more pieces n. also a lil more foil work an some clear for the final touch...im pleased with the results i got.


always putting it down MASTER-D


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's bad ass bro. :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sinicle said:


> you made a custom bed from wood sticks, right? the stain looks dead on!:thumbsup:


thanx bro'...yea u can buy a stain pen frm wal-mart. i hardly ever use it but it does make it look way better...



TINGOS said:


> always putting it down MASTER-D


thanx wey...



OFDatTX said:


> That's bad ass bro. :wow::thumbsup:


thanx JC bro'...just need to add an foil a few more parts an its done.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> bed floor is just about done...just need to put a few more pieces n. also a lil more foil work an some clear for the final touch...im pleased with the results i got.


:shocked: thats some clean work!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked: thats some clean work!!!


thanx Oldskool bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

my '55 Chevy lay'd out...still working on suspension as well as open'n it up. my first time wiring the spark plugs...need a lot more work. sry for the B.S. attachment pics...the old image uploader doesn't work any more. if you click on the pic...it should show you a larger pic.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

looks good homie :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

VERY NICE WORK D !.. Love the wood bed and C-notch :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> looks good homie :wow::thumbsup:





Sin7 said:


> VERY NICE WORK D !.. Love the wood bed and C-notch :thumbsup:


thanx fellas...:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> my '55 Chevy lay'd out...still working on suspension as well as open'n it up. my first time wiring the spark plugs...need a lot more work. sry for the B.S. attachment pics...the old image uploader doesn't work any more. if you click on the pic...it should show you a larger pic.


Badass D.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> Badass D.


X2!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:love that body style, got a couple on the wait list


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> my '55 Chevy lay'd out...still working on suspension as well as open'n it up. my first time wiring the spark plugs...need a lot more work. sry for the B.S. attachment pics...the old image uploader doesn't work any more. if you click on the pic...it should show you a larger pic.


so clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> Badass D.


thanx wey...i got a lot more to do, got me hyped!!! gonna get on it tonight an try to have the front suspension done by morning...



Trendsetta 68 said:


> X2!


thanx Trend bro'...



COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:love that body style, got a couple on the wait list


thanx Coast bro'...i hear ya on that one.:thumbsup:



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> so clean!!!:thumbsup:


thanx Old Skool...:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks bro for the tips in makin da adjustable suspension I got it on my 37

55 lookin sick wit it


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Thanks bro for the tips in makin da adjustable suspension I got it on my 37
> 
> 55 lookin sick wit it


thanx bro'...any time:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet ride good stance. I like it.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> my '55 Chevy lay'd out...still working on suspension as well as open'n it up. my first time wiring the spark plugs...need a lot more work. sry for the B.S. attachment pics...the old image uploader doesn't work any more. if you click on the pic...it should show you a larger pic.


damn it-D.think this truck is gonna give house of blues some competition wey.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> Sweet ride good stance. I like it.


thanx Gil bro'...i finally got it to slam to the floor. wasn't easy...but i managed to get it done. appreciate the comment...means a lot.



TINGOS said:


> damn it-D.think this truck is gonna give house of blues some competition wey.


House of Blues aint gonna b shit compared to this '55 wey...but House of Blues will always b my first custom built lo-lo. now that i built up my skills...House of Blues is looking to b rebuilt using a new fresh kit. ima do it up right this time. :run::run:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 55 looks badass man


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> that 55 looks badass man


X2!! should be nice whens its done!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

kykustoms said:


> that 55 looks badass man





hocknberry said:


> X2!! should be nice whens its done!


thanx fellas...i'll try my best Hock. :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TRUCKS LOOKING GREAT D,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> TRUCKS LOOKING GREAT D,,,:thumbsup:


thanx Jeral...:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

just a short quick video of my latest projects...nothing new


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

dfwr83 said:


> just a short quick video of my latest projects...nothing new



:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

the video came out nice D!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Master-D its like you having yo own buildoff wey.55 ford vs 55 chevy,what the hey?Que onda fool shits super tight like always my nig.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Video came out good !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup: :h5:


thanx Tonio bro'...



sinicle said:


> the video came out nice D!!!


thanx bro'...



TINGOS said:


> Master-D its like you having yo own buildoff wey.55 ford vs 55 chevy,what the hey?Que onda fool shits super tight like always my nig.


ah shit...you know me wey. always trying to step it up...this time im gonna bust with the '55s. 



OFDatTX said:


> Video came out good !


thanx JC bro'...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> sneek peek update on da '67 Impala...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

DAMN THATS REAL CLEAN


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> dfwr83 said:
> 
> 
> > sneek peek update on da '67 Impala...
> ...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

'55 Chevy with leaf spring set up...wasn't easy to do, but i still managed to make it work. now just need to mount cylinders to rear...an hydro set up. lmk what you all think...thanx.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

That's nice bro! You at it again!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

65rivi said:


> That's nice bro! You at it again!


that's what L.U.G.K. is all about right carnal...just trying to get to that next level. innovating and inspiring...



dig_derange said:


> hell yeah!!


thanx Dig bro'...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work brotha


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

MASTER-D you a mad man cabron.Super tight work as always fool.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's some tight work homie good looking (no ****) :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

AMAZING WORK!!! the engineering involved in the leaf springs alone is crazy! great job as always homie!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:nice work brotha


thanx a lot Coast bro'...appreciate



TINGOS said:


> MASTER-D you a mad man cabron.Super tight work as always fool.


Thanx wey...i need to get into that interior work like you do.



OFDatTX said:


> That's some tight work homie good looking (no ****) :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanx bro'...you know me, always trying.



sinicle said:


> AMAZING WORK!!! the engineering involved in the leaf springs alone is crazy! great job as always homie!


thanx a lot Sin bro'...just a lot of planning an experimenting. taking inspirations from all you kit builders...LIL!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's just badass darin. I gotta do a set of those so I can say I've done that lol.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> That's just badass darin. I gotta do a set of those so I can say I've done that lol.


what's up Slammed bro'...yea, it would be nice to see others taking a shot at it. i don't post up shit like this for nothing...lol.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sinicle said:


> TTT


workin on a good come bak bro'...lol


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

'55 Chevy Stepside...L.U.G.K. and Drag Lo build off.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dfwr83 said:


> '55 Chevy Stepside...L.U.G.K. and Drag Lo build off.


Aww shit that's gonna be bad!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Aww shit that's gonna be bad!


thanx bro'...


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

daaaaaamn!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Clean .Keep stepping it up D.much respect.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

chris g said:


> daaaaaamn!!


thanx bro'...welcome to LUGK again, glad to have u rep with us. 



machio said:


> Clean .Keep stepping it up D.much respect.


you already know Machio...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good to see you back in action bro!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

thanx a lot Tonio bro'...appreicate the welcome back


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

also posted up to FAQ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Tight as hell; I'm gonna make a few when I get the chance. :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

good video D!:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Tight as hell; I'm gonna make a few when I get the chance. :thumbsup:





sinicle said:


> good video D!:thumbsup:


thanx fellas...:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

'55 Chevy...L.U.G.K. and Drag Lo build off 

'55 Clown'n...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

lookin good bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good D much props


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> lookin good bro!


thanx bro'...



pina's LRM replica said:


> Looking good D much props


thanx mero-mero...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

haven't put any updates on my thread so here it goes...got most of the interior done...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

door panels...a before and after. lost the first set of door panels somewhere...or one of my nephews thought it was cool and took it with him. so i used a '67 Impy's half cut door panel, added styrene to the rest of it, added another speaker to the new panel just like the old one...so this is how its looking.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

just added an update of the interior on fb...so thought i'd post it up here too.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dfwr83 said:


> just added an update of the interior on fb...so thought i'd post it up here too.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeet !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :thumbsup:


 there's more where that came from...haha!



Trendsetta 68 said:


> sweeeeeeeeet !


what up Trend...thanx bro', almost there.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

just realized i never posted pics on "Smile Now"...finished project here is the video. more pics later...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Thanks Machio! I remember dude now, he built the guts to that apache tha tI thought was absolutely amazing... I built the same truck was stumped like hell as far as what to do with the guts, then here comes this guy, he nails it and makes it look easy! Nice builds!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Clean hinge/custom/suspension work too! I seen a jag rearend in the mix and everything. Helluva fabricator here! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

thanx bro'...like wise on the builds. i usually don't say much...don't know what got into me. i'll be awaiting for the starting date with my kit...good luck.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dfwr83 said:


> thanx bro'...like wise on the builds. i usually don't say much...don't know what got into me. i'll be awaiting for the starting date with my kit...good luck.


You as well, keep up the good work you do a damn good job on w/e you touch! When Machio said you were a beast, I knew you had to be an dsure nuff, pics don't say enuff, thats ALOT of custom work in these 40 pgs.. lolz :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

65' House of Blues getting tore down for new frame work and paint.

all new front suspension, cylinders, upper and lower a-arms...
all new rear cyliners, cylinder mounts to frame and trailing arms...

using dupli-color chrome for paint...not as good as plating, aclad, or a lot of other methods, but works good for me. 

only use what i have at hand...no need to put more $ into the kit then has been spent buying it. buget/scratch builder here...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice glad to see u back fam!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Nice glad to see u back fam!


Thanx Mero-mero...good to be back, more progress coming soon.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

more progress on the '65 House of Blues rebuild project...added styrene to front cross member, lower a-arm mounts, and lower a-arms mounted.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good Darin!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

rear end marked off for notch, filled-in frame rails, added styrene to rails, sanded out notch...drilled out frame rails for cylinders.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking good Darin!


thanx bro'...just trying to catch up with ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

'99 Problems coming back from the dead...hope to make its debut at ModelRama '13.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> '99 Problems coming back from the dead...hope to make its debut at ModelRama '13.


Damn killin it bro bitch is clean is it gonna make it to d dallas show dis month?


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome job!! Nice truck!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

D is a monster when it comes to this scratchbuilding!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah he is


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

This is some nice work, talk about layin' it down!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

nice work D whats up with the glass house tho' :dunno:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> '99 Problems coming back from the dead...hope to make its debut at ModelRama '13.


Hell. Yeah I would like to see this at the show wey!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds are lookin dope fam! An dat glass house i been meanin to get it from machio told him ima have it painted for u then have it sent ur way told machio dat glass house is to clean an u put alot of work to it to just see it sit in a box an never see it get done!!! Ima get it from him b 4 it gets lost or sum happens to it bro i got u!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lookin goot D! I am loving that interior! Hey Pina, put me on the list of hand me downs :x: I would love to get my hands on a Pina/Machio creation!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Lookin goot D! I am loving that interior! Hey Pina, put me on the list of hand me downs :x: I would love to get my hands on a Pina/Machio creation!


We can work dat out fam fosho!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Even getting in the mix on a collaboration would be tight as hell! I wish I could swing thru Texas for the Modelrama, but I will just have to settle for being there in plastic.. lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Even getting in the mix on a collaboration would be tight as hell! I wish I could swing thru Texas for the Modelrama, but I will just have to settle for being there in plastic.. lol


Hell yea check it out how bout i start a fresh kit put sum work in on it an u can get down on d paint job wat u think?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Hell yea check it out how bout i start a fresh kit put sum work in on it an u can get down on d paint job wat u think?


I am down homie. You know I go hard in the paint!! Haha


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

No rush at all, whenever U get a spot on the bench cleared!


----------



## pelon956 (Dec 31, 2012)

i wish i had the skills to make some builds like this especially all the scratch builds


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP H TOWN:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn killin it bro bitch is clean is it gonna make it to d dallas show dis month?


thanx Mero-mero...i'm hoping it'll make it out to the show next week. just got a few more minor parts to finish up and sent out by Monday...just make sure to take care of it for me fellas. lol...



Just Us 86 said:


> Awesome job!! Nice truck!!


appreciate it bro'...



dig_derange said:


> D is a monster when it comes to this scratchbuilding!!


i try bro'...if it wasn't for L.U.G.K. i don't think i would of put much work into any of my builds. gotta rep hard for ya fellas...gotta keep up with the rest of you monster builders.



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah he is


appreciate it bro'...



Christopher J said:


> This is some nice work, talk about layin' it down!!


thanx bro'...



Dre1only said:


> nice work D whats up with the glass house tho' :dunno:


you heard Mero-mero, gonna hook up the paint job and have it done up...



OFDatTX said:


> Hell. Yeah I would like to see this at the show wey!


hope to get it out there for ya all to get a close up look at it...



pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds are lookin dope fam! An dat glass house i been meanin to get it from machio told him ima have it painted for u then have it sent ur way told machio dat glass house is to clean an u put alot of work to it to just see it sit in a box an never see it get done!!! Ima get it from him b 4 it gets lost or sum happens to it bro i got u!


thanx bro'...i know it's in good hands. 



chris_thobe said:


> Lookin goot D! I am loving that interior! Hey Pina, put me on the list of hand me downs :x: I would love to get my hands on a Pina/Machio creation!


thanx Chris bro'...



pelon956 said:


> i wish i had the skills to make some builds like this especially all the scratch builds


keep trying bro'...you'll get it soon enough. 



BigMoneyTexas said:


> WUSUP H TOWN:thumbsup:


what's good BigMoney...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

ModelRama '13 didn't work out for me as planned...ModelRama '14, if there's gonna be one is a must. can't forget the show next month either...that's a must as well.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Awman I was looking toward to see them. U should sent them for march wey?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

'55 Smile Now...headed for MCMA in Dallas, should be there today.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

'99 Problems...also headed to MCMA in Dallas.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:
Both trucks are bad ass D, crazy amount of scratch building,working features and detail work.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Daaaaamn both trucks are super clean bro much props fam! TTT for scratch master D


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> '55 Smile Now...headed for MCMA in Dallas, should be there today.


only if...



dfwr83 said:


> '99 Problems...also headed to MCMA in Dallas.


not too bad i guess...



Damaged said:


> :thumbsup:
> Both trucks are bad ass D, crazy amount of scratch building,working features and detail work.


thanx Damaged bro'...was just barely enough though.



pina's LRM replica said:


> Daaaaamn both trucks are super clean bro much props fam! TTT for scratch master D


appreciate it Mero-mero, gonna have to set it up some more though...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wus good Sensei,motivation!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

dfwr83 said:


> 65' House of Blues getting tore down for new frame work and paint.
> 
> all new front suspension, cylinders, upper and lower a-arms...
> all new rear cyliners, cylinder mounts to frame and trailing arms...
> ...


i thinkt he chrome paint looks pretty good from what your showing. ive never used it. have you tried putting any clear over it to get more shine?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Always goodness goin' on up in this piece!! uffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TTT for the god of scratch building,great stuff as usual!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> Wus good Sensei,motivation!


Sensei...lol! Master Machio, finally coming through...trying to get back in it bro', ran out of motivation. 



customcoupe68 said:


> i thinkt he chrome paint looks pretty good from what your showing. ive never used it. have you tried putting any clear over it to get more shine?


appreciate it bro'...the paint is good, but handling it just dulls it out. clear makes it go grey as well as polish...i figured using the same brand and type of paint should make it work, but at the same time doubt it would. will just have to keep experimenting...



Tonioseven said:


> Always goodness goin' on up in this piece!! uffin:


what's up Tonio bro'...appreciate it the good words. like always...just trying to keep up with you big dawgs. 



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> TTT for the god of scratch building,great stuff as usual!


God?? think that's a over stating it bro'...lol. i just try...experimenting with a lil twist of this and that just to get it close enough to a realistic look. looks like i'll be out done sooner then later though...already have Master Machio, Master C-Los, Art, J, Dig, a few more others that are getting into the scratch building and making their marks. 

appreciate it though...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

my latest project...1930s Ford Woody delivery converting into a truck. all scratch built wooden panels using popsicle sticks and sand sticks...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sorry for the messed up pics...had to use my phone camera.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

They look great to me!! I never use my real camera anymore since I don't have a computer. This project is nice as hell so far!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> They look great to me!! I never use my real camera anymore since I don't have a computer. This project is nice as hell so far!!! :thumbsup:


appreciate it bro'...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> my latest project...1930s Ford Woody delivery converting into a truck. all scratch built wooden panels using popsicle sticks and sand sticks...


Damn dats gonna look dope fam nice project!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

dfwr83 said:


> my latest project...1930s Ford Woody delivery converting into a truck. all scratch built wooden panels using popsicle sticks and sand sticks...


nice


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn dats gonna look dope fam nice project!


appreciate it Mero-mero...



customcoupe68 said:


> nice


appreciate it customcoupe...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here's a quick mock up on the '30 Ford Woody cab and bed...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

just finished setting up the front suspension after a while trying to figure out a way to make it work...single leaf like the original set up.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

dfwr83 said:


> just finished setting up the front suspension after a while trying to figure out a way to make it work...single leaf like the original set up.



THAT'S LEGIT MAN!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz good fam looking good top builder at his best looking foward to d outcome sure its gonna b dope


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Getting down on that woody fam..........keep it up


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> THAT'S LEGIT MAN!


appreciate it...



pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good fam looking good top builder at his best looking foward to d outcome sure its gonna b dope


thanx Mero-mero...just trying to keep up with you bro'.



noanoaenterprise said:


> Getting down on that woody fam..........keep it up


what's bro'...appreciate it the good words


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

....:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass work D!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Bad ass work D!


appreciate it bro'...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bad Ass Work Daren..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

x2 wuz good fam


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> Bad Ass Work Daren..


appreciate it Master Machio bro'...



pina's LRM replica said:


> x2 wuz good fam


not much Mero-mero, just trying not to mess up my Dually project...next one in line.


----------



## 817mexico601 (Feb 14, 2012)

damn bro your builds are amazing what part of ms you from?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

817mexico601 said:


> damn bro your builds are amazing what part of ms you from?


thanks bro', glad you like. Philly, MS 


bigdogg323 said:


> :wave:


what up Frank


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 817mexico601 (Feb 14, 2012)

Like an hour or so away from me  following that woody coming out real nice bro!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

817mexico601 said:


> Like an hour or so away from me  following that woody coming out real nice bro!


yup, not to far. thanks bro', i had to box that back up for a min. probably be a while before i get back to it.


----------

